# Von Windows 7 auf Windows 10 upgraden: Erfahrungsbericht mit 19 Spielen im Performance-Test



## AntonioFunes (8. August 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Von Windows 7 auf Windows 10 upgraden: Erfahrungsbericht mit 19 Spielen im Performance-Test* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Von Windows 7 auf Windows 10 upgraden: Erfahrungsbericht mit 19 Spielen im Performance-Test


----------



## Iniquitous0 (8. August 2015)

Performance-Test zu Windows 10 und kein Wort über DirectX. 
Wie soll den ein Performance-Unterschied messbar sein, wenn man keine DirectX 12 Spiele testet?


----------



## BiJay (8. August 2015)

Iniquitous0 schrieb:


> Performance-Test zu Windows 10 und kein Wort über DirectX.
> Wie soll den ein Performance-Unterschied messbar sein, wenn man keine DirectX 12 Spiele testet?


Vielleicht weil es noch keine gibt?


----------



## Herbboy (8. August 2015)

BiJay schrieb:


> Vielleicht weil es noch keine gibt?


  Nein, das wird sicher nicht der Grund sein...


----------



## Nobbie (8. August 2015)

Ist es eigentlich möglich, sich mit dem Upgrade/Download 'ne Windows 10 Intallations-DVD zu brennen, den PC zu rebooten, alles auf der Platte zu löschen und 'ne komplett frische Installation zu machen?


----------



## Dragnir (8. August 2015)

ItsNobbie schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich möglich, sich mit dem Upgrade/Download 'ne Windows 10 Intallations-DVD zu brennen, den PC zu rebooten, alles auf der Platte zu löschen und 'ne komplett frische Installation zu machen?



Ja. https://www.microsoft.com/de-de/software-download/windows10


----------



## Herbboy (8. August 2015)

ItsNobbie schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich möglich, sich mit dem Upgrade/Download 'ne Windows 10 Intallations-DVD zu brennen, den PC zu rebooten, alles auf der Platte zu löschen und 'ne komplett frische Installation zu machen?


Theoretisch ja, kann aber derzeit auch ohne Hardwarewechsenoch Probleme geben. 

Ich hab selber geupgraded, und alles ist astrein, also ich habe keinen Anlass, es in naher Zukunft von Grund neu zu installieren. Der PC bootet auch viel schneller als vorher, und ich hatte eh schon ne SSD für win7


----------



## Panth (8. August 2015)

Will ja nix sagen, aber 5% Unterschied? , das ist nun wirklich nicht der Motivator für mich Win10 zu installieren. Die 5% Schwankung habe ich alleine schon, wenn ich nen zweiten Bildschirm dranmache oder ihn aus stelle.


----------



## MichaelG (8. August 2015)

Außerdem gibts DX12 nicht ausschließlich für WIN 10 ? Wie soll man das denn bitte fair mit WIN 7/8/8.1 vergleichen ??


----------



## AntonioFunes (8. August 2015)

Panth schrieb:


> Will ja nix sagen, aber 5% Unterschied? , das ist nun wirklich nicht der Motivator für mich Win10 zu installieren. Die 5% Schwankung habe ich alleine schon, wenn ich nen zweiten Bildschirm dranmache oder ihn aus stelle.



Es geht ja nicht darum, zu beweisen oder zu zeigen, dass der Umstieg sich "total lohnt" oder so,  sondern die Frage (siehe auch Fazit) war: ist Win10 im aktuellen Zustand schon so ausgereift, dass man bedenkenlos und ohne Nachteile zu haben auch für Gaming upgraden kann? Und dies kann man - zumindest für meine Recherche und die mit meinem Test-PC durchgeführten Tests, mit "ja!" beantworten.  Natürlich war eine Nebenfrage, ob eine Auswahl an Games (einige aktuelle, einige ältere Titel) vielleicht sogar besser laufen - dies ist im Schnitt nicht der Fall.


@MichaelG: falls man das schon testen könnte, wäre es natürlich sehr wohl so, dass man bei passenden Spielen Win7/8 mit DX10/11 vs Win10 und DX12 testet, denn man will ja wissen, ob sich der Umstieg auf WIn10 vielleicht auch WEGEN DX12 lohnt.     Du würdest ja auch nicht sagen, dass man einen Vergleichstest AMD FX-8350 vs. Intel Core i5-5820K nicht machen darf, weil der AMD Sockel AM3+ im Gegensatz zum Intel 2011-3 weder PCIe3.0 noch DDR4 bietet. 

Aber DX12 konnte man hier bei meinem Special eben noch nicht testen, *daher *ist es auch nicht mit drin. Wenn es möglich gewesen wäre, hätte ich Win 7 mit DX10/11 vs. Win 10 im DX10/11-Modus vs Win 10 DX12 getestet, also DREI Varianten. Somit hätte man gesehen, ob ein evlt. vorhandener Leistungssprung bei Win10 selbst ohne DX12  erreicht wird oder ob ganz klar nur an DX12 liegt.


----------



## MichaelG (8. August 2015)

Bislang denke ich hat sich WIN 10 für mich gelohnt. Es startet und läuft deutlich schneller als 8.1. Edge ist ein Quantensprung zum Explorer und im Vergleich imho sogar besser als Chrome (wo ich Chrome privat hauptsächlich schon seit WIN 7 Zeiten genutzt habe, weil mir der IE nicht mehr gefallen hatte). Nachteile sind halt das unsägliche Kopierschutzthema (Ärger um Safedisc-Games) und die Spionagefunktionen, die man erst einmal deaktivieren muß. Aber sonst ?

Außerdem wird man spätestens bei Rise of the Tomb Raider sehr wahrscheinlich nicht an WIN 10 vorbeikommen. Und weitere Firmen werden auf den Zug aufspringen. Allein schon wegen DX 12.


----------



## Amelius01 (8. August 2015)

Ist demnach ein Clean-Install nötig, oder muss man keinen machen?


----------



## Herbboy (8. August 2015)

Amelius01 schrieb:


> Ist demnach ein Clean-Install nötig, oder muss man keinen machen?


  Bei mir war er NICHT nötig, es läuft alles bestens und bootet schneller als mit Win7. Und im Artikel wurde wohl auch keine Clean-Install gemacht - genau darum geht es ja: kann man upgraden, ohne Nachteile zu haben?


----------



## doomkeeper (8. August 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Außerdem wird man spätestens bei Rise of the Tomb Raider sehr wahrscheinlich nicht an WIN 10 vorbeikommen. Und weitere Firmen werden auf den Zug aufspringen. Allein schon wegen DX 12.



Warum sollten Entwickler derart aggressiv auf DX 12 setzen und nahezu alle Kunden dadurch verlieren?

DX 12 zu unterstützen ist das eine aber DX9/11 zu vernachlässigen ist absoluter Selbstmord für jeden Entwickler. Zumal ein echtes DX 12 Spiel dementsprechend auch einen High-End Rechner benötigt
selbst wenn sie besser optimiert sein wird. Diesen Überschuss an Leistung wird man wiederrum durch noch bessere technische Qualität entgegenwirken und letztendlich wird DX12 wieder ein teures/performancelastiges Feature werden.

Je neuer ein DirectX desto höher sind die Hardware Anforderungen für alle neu dazugekommene Effekte etc.

Die Unterschiede müssen schon wirklich sehr deutlich zu sehen sein wenn sich die gesamte Branche auf DX 12 stürzen soll. Die ersten richtige DX 12 Titel kommen erst irgendwann 2016 heraus und bis dahin wird man
schon sehen ob sich der Umstieg lohnt (Hersteller sowie Kunde)


----------



## MichaelG (8. August 2015)

Nicht automatisch. Außerdem ist doch die Aufrüstungsspirale eh wieder voll im Gange. Und mit einer AMD R9 280 oder einer Nvidia GTX 760 oder 960 ist man doch voll dabei. Und die i7 langen auch locker dafür. Es muß ja nicht gleich alles auf 4 K gehen. Aber DirectX 12 wird wohl der Durchbruch werden, der ein DX 11 nie so wirklich war. Weil MS auch WIN 10 aggressiv unter den Usern verteilt hat. Demzufolge auch von Anfang an eine gute Basis geschaffen wurde.

Ich tippe mal darauf, daß spätestens ab Ende 2016 der Großteil der Neuerscheinungen auf WIN10/DX12 setzen wird (Indies mal außen vor gelassen). Vielleicht werden einige mit Einschränkungen auch unter WIN 7/8 funktionieren. Aber ich denke mal als optimale Vorraussetzungen wird von DX12/WIN 10 ausgegangen werden. Es wird sicher auch viele Games geben die parallel einen DX 10/11 und einen DX12 Modus bieten werden.

Bislang bereue ich den Umstieg auf WIN 10 definitiv nicht.


----------



## Panth (8. August 2015)

@AntonioFunes Ich hab mich wohl zu kurz gefasst. War nicht meine Absicht den Artikel in Frage zu stellen. Ich hatte die Preview Version von Win 10 lange getestet, auch die Spiele, und hatte nie ernsthafte Probleme. Der Artikel bildet auch gut ab, dass bis auf die Install-Schwierigkeiten Win10 ein solides System ist. Mit der Zeit wird man da eh drauf wechseln müssen. Nur habe ich Win7 sehr lieb gewonnen. Es wäre ja möglich gewesen, dass Microsoft eine Software-Architektur erschafft, die Spiele besonders fördert. z.B. ist der Start von Windows 10 selbst mit einer "normalen" Festplatte fast wie mit einer SSD. Ich bin auch dankbar für die Messung. So weiß ich nun, dass ich mit Win7, ohne DX12 mit einzubeziehen, keine großen Leistungs-Einbußen habe.


----------



## Herbboy (8. August 2015)

Auf keinen Fall werden in absehbarer Zeit reine DX12-Titel erscheinen - das war noch nie so, dass schon 6-12 Monate nach einem neuen DX die alten Versionen obsolet wurden. Selbst DX9-Modi gibt es ja noch immer in einigen neuen Games ^^ 

Selbst mit dem Argument, dass man ja an sich kostenlos Updaten könnte, werden die Spielehersteller ganz sicher nicht schon in den nächsten Monaten das Risiko eingehen, sich viele Kunden, die nicht umsteigen wollen oder auch keine Graka mit DX12 haben, zu vergraulen. Denn grad am PC ist ja auch das Schöne, dass fast jedes Spiel zumindest in "niedrig" auch mit rel. alter Hardware noch gut läuft - würde man dann DX12 voraussetzen, dann wäre das fatal. Vor allem, weil die Hardware dafür ja auch gar nicht so alt sein muss, um kein DX12 zu haben: die ganzen GTX 700er zB haben kein DX12, und eine GTX 780 ist stärker als eine GTX 960, kann jedes Games in Ultra darstellen (Leistung etwas unter der AMD R9 290) - und die Karte soll man dann ersetzen müssen, nur weil ein Spiel ausschließlich DX12 hat? ^^ auf absehbare Zeit  undenkbar... 

Sicher werden aber einige Gamer-"Freaks", die noch nicht auf Win10 setzen, sofort umsteigen, wenn Spiele AUCH DX12 bieten.  ,


----------



## doomkeeper (8. August 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Nicht automatisch. Außerdem ist doch die Aufrüstungsspirale eh wieder voll im Gange. Und mit einer AMD R9 280 oder einer Nvidia GTX 760 oder 960 ist man doch voll dabei. Und die i7 langen auch locker dafür. Es muß ja nicht gleich alles auf 4 K gehen. Aber DirectX 12 wird wohl der Durchbruch werden, der ein DX 11 nie so wirklich war. Weil MS auch WIN 10 aggressiv unter den Usern verteilt hat. Demzufolge auch von Anfang an eine gute Basis geschaffen wurde.


Wie gesagt braucht DX 12 eine sehr potente Hardware und die haben nur die wenigsten Zocker unter uns. DX9/11 bleibt auch locker bis ins Jahr 2017 die wichtigste Schnittstelle.
Es bringt nix wenn Grafikkarten DX 12 unterstützen aber zu schwach sind die neuen Extras flüßig darzustellen.

Laut netmarketshare.com sind es heute über 60% an Windows 7 Usern die maximal mit DX11 unterwegs sind und diese Statistik wird sich in den nächsten 1 - 2 Jahre nicht gravierend ändern, selbst wenn Windows 10 so
aggressiv umworben wird. Viele Leute wollen einfach nicht wechseln weil sie mit Windows 7 vollends zufrieden sind und DX 12 nur für die allerneuesten AAA Spiele ab mitte 2016 eine kleine Rolle spielen wird.

Ich gehöre auch zu denjenigen die mit Windows 7 verbleiben werden und erstmal beobachten was Microsoft mit ihrem Windows macht bzw. was aus SteamOS (Vulkan) wird und ob ich ein neues Windows dann überhaupt so schnell brauche.

Vor allem Steamspieler sind eher low-mid-End Besitzer, die selbst heute noch mit 720p und teils Onboard zocken. Wenn DX12 zu viel verlangt und zu wenig gibt dann wird das nix großartiges.



> Ich tippe mal darauf, daß spätestens ab Ende 2016 der Großteil der Neuerscheinungen auf WIN10/DX12 setzen wird (Indies mal außen vor gelassen). Vielleicht werden einige mit Einschränkungen auch unter WIN 7/8 funktionieren. Aber ich denke mal als optimale Vorraussetzungen wird von DX12/WIN 10 ausgegangen werden. Es wird sicher auch viele Games geben die parallel einen DX 10/11 und einen DX12 Modus bieten werden.


Unrealistisch dass ein Hersteller auf locker 50% quasi verzichtet... und das bei einem Markt der eh schon immer ängstlich betrachtet wird 
Versteh mich nicht falsch. Ich bin jemand der durchaus dafür ist dass man die Technik ein wenig pushen sollte aber so läuft es nun mal nicht.

Valve hat z.b. nicht ohne Grund bis heute maximal bis DX 9.0c Unterstützung gegeben weil die Masse eben bei DX 9.0c hängen geblieben ist und DX10 und 11 (vor allem 10) keinen nennenswerten Mehrwert besitzen.
Microsoft betreibt Exklusivspielchen und spaltet somit den eigenen Kundenkreis nur um eine neue OS zu pushen.

Wie war das noch vor kurzem mit Windows 8.1 und Dx 11.1(2) oder so? Da hat man so viel Werbung dafür gemacht und wir hören nix mehr davon.
Auf einmal wurde Windows 10 released und DX12 ist auf einmal das viel bessere DX.

Mit dieser Politik hat Microsoft es geschafft dass die Leute lieber auf einem altem OS sitzen bleiben weil dort alles funktioniert und die Spiele ebenfalls laufen.
DX an ein neues Windows zu knüpfen mag vielleich aus Microsofts Sicht verständlich sein aber es ist überhaupt nicht im Interesse von Zockern ständig einem neuem Betriebssystem hinterherzulaufen.



> Bislang bereue ich den Umstieg auf WIN 10 definitiv nicht.


Ich wüsste keinen Grund warum ich umsteigen sollte weil W7 einfach perfekt läuft  
Solange alle Spiele funktionieren und keine bahnbrechende Features vorgestellt werden, denke ich nicht mal dran zu wechseln.

Und wenn SteamOS (Vulkan) einschlägt und DX sogar toppt dann erst recht 
SteamOS Katalog ist wirklich extrem gewachsen die letzten Monate . Aktuell 1372 Spiele für Linux/SteamOS vs 5994 Windows.

Wenn man bedenkt dass Linux für Gaming vor knapp 2 Jahren überhaupt kein Thema war dann ist das ein extremer Unterschied zu früher. Alle neuen Spiele werden höchstwarscheinlich
ebenfalls für SteamOS angeboten und dann wird man sehen inwiefern ein neues DX überhaupt nötig ist wenns um Spiele geht.

Weil ein neues Windows kann mir aktuell nix bieten und DX12 wäre der einzige "Grund" zu wechseln. Ob DX12 gut wird werden wir erst ab nächstem Jahr zu sehen bekommen und dann kann man Vergleiche mit Vulkan machen.


----------



## BiJay (8. August 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Selbst mit dem Argument, dass man ja an sich kostenlos Updaten könnte, werden die Spielehersteller ganz sicher nicht schon in den nächsten Monaten das Risiko eingehen, sich viele Kunden, die nicht umsteigen wollen oder auch keine Graka mit DX12 haben, zu vergraulen. Denn grad am PC ist ja auch das Schöne, dass fast jedes Spiel zumindest in "niedrig" auch mit rel. alter Hardware noch gut läuft - würde man dann DX12 voraussetzen, dann wäre das fatal. Vor allem, weil die Hardware dafür ja auch gar nicht so alt sein muss, um kein DX12 zu haben: die ganzen GTX 700er zB haben kein DX12, und eine GTX 780 ist stärker als eine GTX 960, kann jedes Games in Ultra darstellen (Leistung etwas unter der AMD R9 290) - und die Karte soll man dann ersetzen müssen, nur weil ein Spiel ausschließlich DX12 hat? ^^ auf absehbare Zeit  undenkbar...


DirectX 12 wird schon ab der GTX 400er Serie unterstützt, siehe z.B. hier: DirectX 12: Die wichtigsten Infos - Unterstützte Grafikkarten, Windows, Release-Termin, Playstation 4

Es gibt ein paar Features, die nur mit sehr neuen Grafikkarten funktionieren, aber das ist ja dann dem Entwickler überlassen und wird dann bestimmt in den Grafikoptionen bereitgestellt.


----------



## doomkeeper (8. August 2015)

BiJay schrieb:


> DirectX 12 wird schon ab der GTX 400er Serie unterstützt, siehe z.B. hier: DirectX 12: Die wichtigsten Infos - Unterstützte Grafikkarten, Windows, Release-Termin, Playstation 4
> 
> Es gibt ein paar Features, die nur mit sehr neuen Grafikkarten funktionieren, aber das ist ja dann dem Entwickler überlassen und wird dann bestimmt in den Grafikoptionen bereitgestellt.



Wenn man das neueste DirectX sinnvoll und sichtlich schöner nutzen möchte dann braucht man aber i.d.R. immer die schnellsten Karten auf den Markt.
Was bringt es ein DX12 zu unterstützen wo der Mehrwert so gut wie gar nicht ersichtlich ist?

Dann kann man gleich bei DX11 bleiben und die Ressourcen woanders investieren.

Etwas zu unterstützen bedeutet nicht grundsätzlich dass es auch gut laufen wird.
Und wenn eine alte/schwache Karte Effekte unterstützt, die aber dessen Rohleistung nicht gut genug ist, dann ist das schlichtweg sinnloses Feature.

Das ist so als wenn man eine schwache Karte besitzt aber dafür hat man 4 oder 8 GB VRam.
"Hey du hast ne schwache Karte aber sie hat viel VRam und du kannst somit viel mehr Texturen laden"

Bringt dir am Ende aber rein gar nix weil die Karte schilchtweg zu langsam ist um diesen Vorteil nutzen zu können.


----------



## BiJay (8. August 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Wenn man das neueste DirectX sinnvoll und sichtlich schöner nutzen möchte dann braucht man aber i.d.R. immer die schnellsten Karten auf den Markt.
> Was bringt es ein DX12 zu unterstützen wo der Mehrwert so gut wie gar nicht ersichtlich ist?
> 
> Dann kann man gleich bei DX11 bleiben und die Ressourcen woanders investieren.


Du scheinst gar nicht zu wissen, was DirectX 12 überhaupt von DirectX 11 unterscheidet. Da gehts nicht nur um ein paar schönere Effekte, sondern auch um das bessere Zusammenspiel zwischen Grafikkarte und (Multikern-)CPU, mehr Drawcalls und allgemein eine hardwarenahe Anbindung. Davon kann jedes System profitieren. Und deswegen werden Entwickler da auch eher aufspringen als bei DirectX 10 oder 11.


----------



## doomkeeper (8. August 2015)

BiJay schrieb:


> Du scheinst gar nicht zu wissen, was DirectX 12 überhaupt von DirectX 11 unterscheidet. Da gehts nicht nur um ein paar schönere Effekte, sondern auch um das bessere Zusammenspiel zwischen Grafikkarte und (Multikern-)CPU, mehr Drawcalls und allgemein eine hardwarenahe Anbindung. Davon kann jedes System profitieren. Und deswegen werden Entwickler da auch eher aufspringen als bei DirectX 10 oder 11.



Natürlich weiß ich was DX12 bedeutet. Dieser Leistungsbonus wird aber bei jedem größerem DirectX versprochen und den gibt es SO nie in der Praxis zu sehen.
Warum? Weil wenn man jetzt Leistung freilegt dann entstehen weitere Lücken die man mit besserer Grafik stopfen kann.
Bessere Grafik bedeutet wiederrum kein Leistungsboost weil der Vorteil für die bessere Grafik geopfert wird.

Ergo: Man bekommt letztendlich eine bessere Technik die wieder erstmal mit der Hardware angetrieben werden muss - geschenkt wird hier gar nix vor allem wenn wir den 30 fps Trend beobachten.

Klar in der Theorie profitiert die Leistung enorm von DirectX12 aber wir reden von Spielen und nicht von Benchmarks. Wenn der Entwickler sieht dass noch Leistung vorhanden ist dann wird diese
Leistung mit besserer Grafik ersetzt. Das hat wiederrum die Konsequenz dass es letztendlich keinen Leistungsbonus gibt und nur die gute Hardware mit der besseren Grafik fertig wird.

Ist doch vollkommen verständlich dass ein Drawcals Benchmarks mit DX12 richtig fett funktioniert weil es darauf optimiert wurde und DX11 nicht. Das sagt aber letztendlich nix darüber aus wie zukünftige Spiele unter DX12 laufen/aussehen werden.
Nur dass es möglich sein wird mehr aus der Hardware rauszuholen - diese Leistung/Ergebnisse müssen dennoch erstmal abgerufen werden und das wird nicht jede Hardware schaffen.

Es wird aber extrem davon abhängig sein was es für ein Spiel und wie krass die Grafik sein soll.
Man sollte die Erwartungshaltung gegenüber DX12 wirklich sehr gering halten denn die Spiele werden dadurch nicht automatisch nur so mit butterweichen FPS über den Bildschirm flutschen.

Ich möchte DX12 wirklich nicht schlechtreden aber Vulkan ist mMn viel interessanter weil Open Source und kein Zwang. Wenn Vulkan ähnliche Ergebnisse wie DX12 erreicht und dafür aber nix kostet/leichter zu programmieren ist, dann wird Microsoft mit DX12 ganz schön in die Röhre schauen. Klar wird es DX12 Titel geben aber ich bin sehr skeptisch und erwarte nicht viele Spiele die DX12 wirklich demonstrieren werden.

Star Citizen in DX12 interessiert mich schon aber weder Tomb Raider noch Deus Ex Mankind Divided werden ein Aushängeschild von DX12 werden vermute ich ganz stark.


----------



## Iniquitous0 (8. August 2015)

Also wenn man Spieleperformance der Betriebssysteme vergleicht macht es wenig Sinn das Ganze ohne Grafik-APIs zu tun. Weil eben genau das der limitierende Faktor ist. Das ist in etwa so wie zwei Autos zu vergleichen und das Fahren bei dem Vergleich zu vernachlässigen. Die hier genannten Zahlen sind deswegen überhaupt nicht relevant. Selbst die 5% können einfache Ungenauigkeiten sein.

zu Dx12:
Also erstmal heißt es nicht, dass wenn man Dx12 nutzt automatisch alles andere darunter nicht lauffähig ist In dem Fall wäre es natürlich Unsinn auf Dx12 zu setzen. Engines werden für verschiedene Grafikbackends geschrieben. Das Halbwissen über Dx12 ist auch ziemlicher Quatsch. Dx12 wird sehr sehr viel verändern, was die Performance angeht. Erstmal bietet es wesentlich mehr Threading Unterstützung und Optimierungsmöglichkeiten und zusätzlich kann es verschiedene GPUs gleichzeitig ansprechen. Das Problem dabei ist aber immer, dass die Entwickler das Geld investieren müssen ordentlich zu optimieren und das ist ja häufig ein limitierender Faktor, genauso wie die Konsolenversionen.


----------



## BiJay (9. August 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Natürlich weiß ich was DX12 bedeutet. Dieser Leistungsbonus wird aber bei jedem größerem DirectX versprochen und den gibt es SO nie in der Praxis zu sehen.


Das ist totaler Humbug. Bei den vorigen DirectX wurde nie so viel Leistungsbonus versprochen. Da wurde hauptsächlich von neuen grafischen Spielereien geworben.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Warum? Weil wenn man jetzt Leistung freilegt dann entstehen weitere Lücken die man mit besserer Grafik stopfen kann.


Kann, aber nicht muss. Ist doch den Entwicklern selbst überlassen, was sie damit machen.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ergo: Man bekommt letztendlich eine bessere Technik die wieder erstmal mit der Hardware angetrieben werden muss - geschenkt wird hier gar nix vor allem wenn wir den 30 fps Trend beobachten.


Es geht doch schon längst wieder in die andere Richtung und es wird vermehrt wieder 60 FPS angestrebt.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ist doch vollkommen verständlich dass ein Drawcals Benchmarks mit DX12 richtig fett funktioniert weil es darauf optimiert wurde und DX11 nicht. Das sagt aber letztendlich nix darüber aus wie zukünftige Spiele unter DX12 laufen/aussehen werden.


Kleines Beispiel: Assassin's Creed Unity.


> The game (in its current state) is issuing approximately 50,000 draw calls on the DirectX 11 API. Problem is, DX11 is only equipped to handle ~10,000 peak draw calls. What happens after that is a severe bottleneck with most draw calls culled or incorrectly rendered, resulting in texture/NPCs popping all over the place. On the other hand, consoles have to-the-metal access and almost non-existent API Overhead but significantly underpowered hardware which is not able to cope with the stress of the multitude of polygons. Simply put, its a very very bad port for the PC Platform and an unoptimized (some would even go as far as saying, unfinished) title on the consoles. ( Ubisoft Points the Finger at AMD For Technical Bugs in Assassins Creed Unity )



Unity würde z.B. von DirectX 12 deutlich profitieren. 

Anderes Beispiel wäre auch Project Cars: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Proje...rs-starker-Leistungsschub-nur-auf-PC-1160380/

DirectX 12 wird ein deutlicher Sprung sein, im Gegensatz zu den Vorgängern. Ich weiß nicht, warum man das umbedingt so schlecht reden will?


----------



## doomkeeper (9. August 2015)

Iniquitous0 schrieb:


> zu Dx12:
> Dx12 wird sehr sehr viel verändern, was die Performance angeht. Erstmal bietet es wesentlich mehr Threading Unterstützung und Optimierungsmöglichkeiten und zusätzlich kann es verschiedene GPUs gleichzeitig ansprechen.


So die Theorie und Praxis in Benchmarks. Inwiefern Spiele davon irgendwann wirklich profitieren ist ne andere Sache.
Bis jetzt ist alles nur Marketing und Mantle sowie Vulkan sind nix anderes wie DX12 nur Open Source (Mantle findet Verwendung in Vulkan)



> Das Problem dabei ist aber immer, dass die Entwickler das Geld investieren müssen ordentlich zu optimieren und das ist ja häufig ein limitierender Faktor, genauso wie die Konsolenversionen.



Und das ist genau das was ich meine.
Das bedeutet wieder zusätzliche Zeit und Geldverschwendung.

Solange DX9/11 weiterhin flächendeckend unterstützt werden und DX12 keine Bäume aureißt, wird DX12 nicht die große Nummer für die man es gerne hält mMn.

DX12 wäre der Knaller geworden wenn sie es auch unter Win7 ermöglicht hätten aber so dämpfen sie wieder jegliche positive Entwicklung auf diesem Gebiet. Microsoft lernt einfach nicht dazu und hat keine Ahnung
wie man sich richtig verhält um die Branche tatsächlich mal nach vorne zu pushen, statt die eigenen Ziele zu verfolgen.

Wir haben die Situation dass eine primäre Entwicklung von DX9/11 Spielen von DX12 Support quasi nicht profitiert.
Auf der anderen Seite kann man neue Spiele, die speziell dank DX12 besser realisiert werden können, unter DX9/11 kaum richtig zum laufen bekommen.

Somit wären wir wieder beim Thema Marktsituation 2016/2017 wo locker 40 / 50 % bei Windows 7 bleiben könnten und somit vom Spiel ausgeschlossen wären.

Eine Open Source Grafikschnittstelle wie Vulkan ist freundlicher für Konsumenten und Hersteller weil sie kostenlos ist und zusätzlich unter Windows funktioniert.


----------



## MichaelG (9. August 2015)

Nee. Da die Win 7 Nutzer gratis auf Win 10 upgraden können wird Win 10 wahrscheinlich sogar eine Killer-App wegen DX12. Wenn Win 10 Geld kosten würde sähe ich es ein. Aber 80% vom Markt bekommt Win 10 gratis wenn sie wollen. Weil die Vorraussetzungen mit Win 7/8/8.1 gegeben sind.


----------



## Bonkic (9. August 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Außerdem wird man spätestens bei Rise of the Tomb Raider sehr wahrscheinlich nicht an WIN 10 vorbeikommen.



glaub ich nicht.


----------



## doomkeeper (9. August 2015)

BiJay schrieb:


> Das ist totaler Humbug. Bei den vorigen DirectX wurde nie so viel Leistungsbonus versprochen. Da wurde hauptsächlich von neuen grafischen Spielereien geworben.


Sie haben gerne die neuen DX Versionen im viel besserem Licht darstellen lassen als es nötig gewesen wäre. Deswegen auch meine Skepsis inwiefern der Leistungsbonus praktisch genutzt werden kann.



> Kann, aber nicht muss. Ist doch den Entwicklern selbst überlassen, was sie damit machen.


Sag ich doch. Was bringt der Leistungsvorteil wenn er von Entwicklern nicht sinnvoll genutzt wird. Und wenn er sinnvoll genutzt wird
dann kommt man um eine neue Hardware nicht drum herum.



> Es geht doch schon längst wieder in die andere Richtung und es wird vermehrt wieder 60 FPS angestrebt.


Weiß nicht was du meinst und ich erkenne keinen Trend. Ich sehe lediglich den Trend dass der PC permanent an der kurzen Leine gehalten wird und sein Potenzial nicht ausgeschöpft wird.
60 fps ist das absolute Minimum was ein Spiel schaffen muss. Minimum!

In Wolfenstein hatte ich oft Probleme mit extrem starkem Tearing weil nicht mehr als 60 Fps erlaubt waren.
Mein Monitor besitzt aber 120 hz. Was war das Ergebnis? Teilweise extrem starkes Tearing inkl komische mikroruckler aufgrund der gelockten 60 fps.
Schaltet man 120 fps frei dann war das Spiel unspielbar.

Ein 60 FPS Lock ist für mich genau so nervig wie ein 30 FPS Lock - total unnötig. Es muss auch darüber hinaus gehen ohne dass das Spiel unspielbar wird aber hier wären wir wieder
beim Thema Multiplatform / Konsolen.

]quote]Kleines Beispiel: Assassin's Creed Unity.

Unity würde z.B. von DirectX 12 deutlich profitieren. 

Anderes Beispiel wäre auch Project Cars: Project Cars: 30-40% mehr Leistung durch DirectX 12 nur auf PC
[/QUOTE]

Wenn der Entwickler schlampig programmiert und ein Spiel frühzeitig released dann hilft dir auch DirectX 15 mit 100% Leistungsboost gar nix.
Ist die Software unfertig und fehlerhaft dann ist das so - daran wird nie eine Grafikschnittstelle etwas ändern können.

Inwiefern ein DX12 "Patch" die Leistung merklich verbessern kann werden wir abwarten müssen. Kann durchaus sein dass schwächere Rechner einen Boost von bekommen können
aber gute Rechner profitieren davon nicht wirklich weil es keine primäre DX12 Entwicklung war.



> DirectX  12 wird ein deutlicher Sprung sein, im Gegensatz zu den Vorgängern. Ich  weiß nicht, warum man das umbedingt so schlecht reden will?


 

Die Frage ist. Für wen und wann das der Fall sein könnte.
Ich versuche lediglich die Leute davon abzuhalten zu denken dass zukünftige Spiele nur noch so mit butterweichen fps über den Bildschirm laufen werden. 

Letztendlich wird alles vom Entwickler abhängig sein und nicht von Microsoft. Klar ist DirectX 12 theoretisch in der Lage viel besseres zu leisten aber es gibt immer noch DirectX9 und 11 die ebenfalls
funktionieren müssen und deswegen wird es eine lange Zeit brauchen bis DirectX12 sinnvoll genutzt wird.

Ich möchte kein Dx12 wenn dadurch meine DX11 Spiele schlechter supportet werden - ganz einfach. (770 GTX)
Microsoft enttäuscht mich seit einigen Jahren viel zu oft als dass ich von DirectX 12 schwärmen könnte... Vielleicht würde ich das wenn es für Windows 7 angekündigt wäre. Wurde es nicht, also tu ich es nicht 

Ich bin eher auf Vulkan gespannt. 
- quasi Open Source
- OpenGL war früher immer die bessere API mMn. (meine damalige Wahl aller Spiele)
- an keinen Kauf eines neuen Betriebssystem gebunden (Platformunabhängig)
- Schöner Support von der gesamten Branche dank SteamOS.
- Entwicklerteams können sie selber erweitern so wie es ihnen passt
- Die Effekte und Features sind von der Karte abhängig.


----------



## BiJay (9. August 2015)

Du bist wirklich sehr engstirnig. Weichst meinen Argumenten aus, z.B. springst von einem 30 FPS Lock auf einmal zu 60 FPS Lock. Du erkennst nicht, dass DirectX 11 im Fall von Assassin's Creed Unity eine technische Limitierung für die Entwickler bedeutete - es also schwieriger war für DirectX 11 zu entwickeln. Dass hier oft die Spieleentwickler DirectX 12 loben und man getrost die Aussagen von Microsoft außer Acht lassen kann, wenn man denen eh nichts glauben will. Und dass du als Steam-Lover immer auf Vulkan zu sprechen kommst, wovon natürlich SteamOS profitieren würde.


----------



## doomkeeper (9. August 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Nee. Da die Win 7 Nutzer gratis auf Win 10 upgraden können wird Win 10 wahrscheinlich sogar eine Killer-App wegen DX12. Wenn Win 10 Geld kosten würde sähe ich es ein. Aber 80% vom Markt bekommt Win 10 gratis wenn sie wollen. Weil die Vorraussetzungen mit Win 7/8/8.1 gegeben sind.



Wenn sie wollen, du sagst es.

Ich laufe kostenlosen Dingen nicht hinterher nur weil sie kostenlos sind. Wenn sie mir nichts nützen dann brauche ich sie nicht.
DirectX 12 wird erst nächstes Jahr in Spielen integriert also sehe ich für Gamer keine Anzeichen dafür dass man Windows 10 unbedingt haben muss.

Warum sollte man Windows 7 upgraden wenn man voll und ganz damit zufrieden ist? Nur weil Win 10 kostenlos ist?
Wer sagt mir denn dass Microsoft evtl nächstes Jahr nicht doch ein weiteres Windows veröffentlichen möchte mit Dx.12.1? Oder übernächstes Jahr?

Windows 8/8.1 wurde auch ganz fix gegen Windows 10 eingetauscht. 

Die aktuelle Marktisituation von über 60% bei Windows 7 wird die nächsten Jahre nicht auf einmal verschwinden nur weil es etwas kostenloses gibt.
Eine reine Wunschvorstellung die am Gewohnheitstier "Konsument" komplett daneben geht 

Windows 10 wird ab mitte nächstes Jahr irgendwann Geld kosten und das wird der Zeitraum sein wo es noch kein einziges reines DX12 Spiel geben wird der das Potenzial auch nur ankratzt.


> Chip.de
> 
> Gibt es eine Frist in der ich kostenlos umsteigen kann?
> Ja. Besitzer der upgrade-berechtigten Systeme  haben ein Jahr lang Zeit, kostenlos auf Windows 10 umzusteigen. Gemessen  wird die Zeit ab dem Release-Zeitpunkt von Windows 10, also ab dem 29.  Juli 2015. Steigen Sie bis Ende Juli 2016 auf Windows 10 um, nutzen Sie  das Betriebssystem dauerhaft kostenlos.
> ...



Vor allem das mit der neuen Hardware ist immer noch ein großes Fragezeichen und ich frage mich wieso Microsoft hierzu kein klares Statement abgibt. Für sowas habe ich kein Vertrauen und Verständnis.

D.h. du argumentierst mit Dx12 obwohl es bis zum Ablauf des Gratis Updates warscheinlich kein einziges Dx12 Spiel geben wird der diesen Mehrwert deutlich präsentieren kann. Solange dies der Fall ist, ist DirectX 12 *keine* Killer App sondern nur ein (theoretisches) Experiment.

Wenn wir jetzt schon zu Windows 10 Release beeindruckende Dx12 Spiele bekommen würden dann hätte ich dir absolut zugestimmt.
Da man aber erst nächstes Jahr einige Versuche zu sehen bekommt, ist diese Argumentation extrem schwach auf der Brust.

Es bleibt einzig und allein das Argument eines Gratis Upgrades und das ist für viele kein Argument wenn sie mit dem zufrieden sind was sie besitzen und wofür sie Geld bezahlt haben


----------



## doomkeeper (9. August 2015)

BiJay schrieb:


> Du bist wirklich sehr engstirnig. Weichst meinen Argumenten aus, z.B. springst von einem 30 FPS Lock auf einmal zu 60 FPS Lock. Du erkennst nicht, dass DirectX 11 im Fall von Assassin's Creed Unity eine technische Limitierung für die Entwickler bedeutete - es also schwieriger war für DirectX 11 zu entwickeln. Dass hier oft die Spieleentwickler DirectX 12 loben und man getrost die Aussagen von Microsoft außer Acht lassen kann, wenn man denen eh nichts glauben will. Und dass du als Steam-Lover immer auf Vulkan zu sprechen kommst, wovon natürlich SteamOS profitieren würde.



Du weichst der Tatsache aus dass die API nix mit dem Können der Entwickler zu tun hat bzw. der Release Politik eines Publishers.
Sie haben eine neue Engine versucht zu entwickeln und haben eine unfertige Software veröffentlicht. Ende dieser Lovestory 

Inwiefern "profitiert" hier SteamOS?

Vulkan wird gemeinsam u.a. mit AMD, Intel etc. entwickelt falls es dich interessiert und sie wird unabhängig von SteamOS auch unter Windows funktionieren um nicht von Microsofts DirectX Releasepolitik abhängig zu sein.
SteamOS ist lediglich ein Name der Vulkan zusätzlich pushen kann weil es eben Verwendung in Linux/SteamOS bekommt.
Vulkan ist kostenlos. SteamOS/Linux ist kostenlos. Und deswegen ist Vulkan viel wichtiger für den Markt als DirectX 12 in meinen Augen.

Mit Valve hat das hier so gut wie gar nix zu tun  Ich war schon immer ein Anhänger von OpenGL und freue mich riesig dass das DirectX Monopol durch eine kostenlose und hoffentlich bessere Alternative zerstört wird.
Daran arbeiten die wichtigsten Unternehmen und Entwickler mal so angemerkt.

Als aktive Unterstützer sind bereits Epic, Valve und Dice bekannt. Valve wird warscheinlich die Vulkan API als primäre APi für ihre Source 2 verwenden, aber sie ist weder ihre Erfindung noch sonst was du hier unterstellen möchtest.
Und in SteamOS findet sie ihre Verwendung weil sie in Linux kostenlos eingebaut werden kann. SteamOS = Linux mit SteamDesign und paar spezifischen Details extra an Steam angepasst.


----------



## BiJay (9. August 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Du weichst der Tatsache aus dass die API nix mit dem Können der Entwickler zu tun hat bzw. der Release Politik eines Publishers.
> Sie haben eine neue Engine versucht zu entwickeln und haben eine unfertige Software veröffentlicht. Ende dieser Lovestory


Ähm, doch hat es. Wenn einem eine API mehr Stolpersteine in den Weg stellt, erfordert das mehr Können der Entwickler und mehr Entwicklungszeit. Hätte es DirectX 12 schon vorher gegeben, würde Unity auf dem PC viel besser laufen.

Und ich habe nirgends unterstellt, dass Vulkan eine Erfindung von Valve ist. Nur bei allem, was in irgendeiner Weise nur geringfügig mit Steam zu tun hat, bist du derjenige, der das zum Himmel lobt. Ohne Vulkan hätte SteamOS wohl fast keine Zukunftsaussichten. Und noch ist von Vulkan weniger bekannt als über DirectX 12, trotzdem lobst du es schon in den Himmel. Sorry, aber da ist in meinen Augen etwas faul und ich werde dazu auch nichts mehr kommentieren. 

Und Microsoft arbeitet auch bezüglich DirectX 12 mit Intel, AMD, Nvidia und anderen Hardwareherstellern sowie Spieleentwicklern wie z.B. auch Epic zusammen.


----------



## Iniquitous0 (9. August 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Du weichst der Tatsache aus dass die API nix mit dem Können der Entwickler zu tun hat bzw. der Release Politik eines Publishers.
> Sie haben eine neue Engine versucht zu entwickeln und haben eine unfertige Software veröffentlicht. Ende dieser Lovestory
> 
> Inwiefern "profitiert" hier SteamOS?
> ...




Naja das Problem ist, dass DirectX einfach die schönere API ist. Wie sich das mit Dx12 und Vulcan ändert kann ich nicht sagen. 
Ansonsten redest du hier viel über Dinge, von denen du wenig Ahnung hast. Sorry aber wenn man über Grafik-APIs redet sollte man schon mal mit beidem gearbeitet haben. Gerade bei solchen Themen kann man nämlich nicht auf die Medienberichte zählen, weil die Journalisten oftmals gar nicht das Know-How haben sowas zu beurteilen.


----------



## alu355 (9. August 2015)

Vielleicht nicht der richtige Artikel für den Kommentar, aber ich machs mal trotzdem:
Ich habe gerade das Problem, daß ich NICHT auf Win10 upgraden will, wollte es lediglich reservieren.
Jetzt ist es aber soweit, daß es bei jedem verdammten Start des Rechners mir das Upgrade aufdrücken will.
Gleichzeitig ist es mir jetzt unmöglich Windows7 auf dem neuesten Stand zu halten weil selbst wenn ich es manuell ausführen will, Windows 10 jedesmal dazwischen funkt und das Upgrade durchführen mag.
Ich hab bis jetzt noch keine Lösung gefunden und ich würde eigentlich gern erst zum Ende des ablaufenden Win10 Jahres upgraden.
Jemand anderes dasselbe Problem und schon eine Lösung parat?


----------



## doomkeeper (9. August 2015)

BiJay schrieb:


> Ähm, doch hat es. Wenn einem eine API mehr  Stolpersteine in den Weg stellt, erfordert das mehr Können der  Entwickler und mehr Entwicklungszeit. Hätte es DirectX 12 schon vorher  gegeben, würde Unity auf dem PC viel besser laufen.


Du  scheinst immer noch nicht zu verstehen dass Unity schlichtweg viele  Monate zu früh auf den Markt geschmissen wurde und selbst Konsolen  betroffen waren. Egal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Und ich habe nirgends unterstellt, dass Vulkan eine Erfindung von  Valve ist. Nur bei allem, was in irgendeiner Weise nur geringfügig mit  Steam zu tun hat, bist du derjenige, der das zum Himmel lobt.


Ich  habe Vulkan nie als eine Erfindung von Valve dargestellt. Du hast die  Anspielung gemacht weil sie in SteamOS eingesetzt wird (Vulkan ist im  Grunde nur OpenGL neueste Version mit anderem Namen zur Information)


> Ohne Vulkan hätte SteamOS wohl fast keine Zukunftsaussichten.  Und noch ist von Vulkan weniger bekannt als über DirectX 12, trotzdem  lobst du es schon in den Himmel. Sorry, aber da ist in meinen Augen  etwas faul und ich werde dazu auch nichts mehr kommentieren.


  Vulkan ist quasi die neueste OpenGL Version und sie war schon immer auf  Linux vorhanden. Vulkan ist lediglich die optimiertere Version mit neuem  Namen und aktivem Support aller Hersteller 
Valve hat schon in Vergangenheit mit der OpenGL Version experimentiert und tolle Ergebnisse erzielt

Faster Zombies! | Valve

D.h.  auch ohne Vulkan hätten sie OpenGL sehr weit optimieren können weil das  der Vorteil einer Open Source API ist. Sie kann vom Entwickler selber  erweitert werden.


> Und Microsoft arbeitet auch bezüglich DirectX 12 mit Intel, AMD,  Nvidia und anderen Hardwareherstellern sowie Spieleentwicklern wie z.B.  auch Epic zusammen.


Weil Microsoft ein Monopol besitzt und ihre Grafikschnittstelle ständig mit neuem Windows per Zwang anbieten wollen.

Solche  Dinge wie Mantle und Vulkan entstehen nicht aus Langweile, sondern weil  Microsoft schlichtweg an der Branche vorbei entwickelt und ständig in  die Sackgasse fährt. 
Beschwerden über DirectX gibt es schon sehr  lange und deswegen sind Dinge wie Mantle und Vulkan herausgekommen um  endlich Fortschritte zu machen.
DirectX 12 ist nix anderes als eine  Einsicht dass man mitschwimmen muss, weil sonst andere APIs und ggf.  Linux/SteamOS viel mehr Vorteile bietet und das völlig umsonst.

Microsoft macht das nur weil sie es jetzt tun müssen und nicht weil sie es wollen. 

Dass  andere Hersteller DX12 unterstützen ist nix großartiges. Großartig ist  aber die große Veränderung dass Linux/Vulkan von allen  ernst genommen wird, obwohl das niemand machen muss. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nvidia z.b. war immer stark desinteressiert was Linux angeht und jetzt arbeiten sie gemeinsam mit Valve dass Treiber und API einen aktiven Support bekommt 

Das ist die große Änderung die seit Jahren gewünscht wird und sie ist eingetreten.


Iniquitous0 schrieb:


> Naja das Problem ist, dass DirectX einfach  die schönere API ist. Wie sich das mit Dx12 und Vulcan ändert kann ich  nicht sagen.



Schönere API? Inwiefern schönere? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sie  ist eben ein Monopol und Entwickler kommen nicht an DirectX vorbei.  OpenGL wurde erfolgreich vor paar Jahren abgesäbelt und seitdem wurde  auch OpenGL auf dem PC selten großartig upgedatet.
OpenGL war schon  damals die vielleicht schwierigere API aber wie gut sie war merkte man  vor allem an allen id Software und Epic Spielen (Bei Epic war 3DFX lange  Zeit der Platzhirsch)


> Ansonsten redest du hier viel über Dinge, von denen du wenig  Ahnung hast. Sorry aber wenn man über Grafik-APIs redet sollte man schon  mal mit beidem gearbeitet haben. Gerade bei solchen Themen kann man  nämlich nicht auf die Medienberichte zählen, weil die Journalisten  oftmals gar nicht das Know-How haben sowas zu beurteilen.



Ich muss keine API entwickeln können um zu sehen welche  Entwicklungen beide Grafikschnittstellen durchmachen. Oder darfst du ab  sofort keine Filme bewerten weil du kein Filmemacher bist? Oder keine  Spiele bewerten weil du kein Spieleentwickler bist?  

Es ist absolut objektiv und Fakt dass beide APIs das gleiche Ziel haben.
+ Mehr Kontrolle für Entwickler um mehr aus der gesamten Hardware rauszuholen

Die  einzigen Unterschiede sind nur dass Vulkan kostenlos ist,  platformunabhängig, vom Entwickler selber individuell erweitert werden  kann und die Features von der eigenen Hardware bestimmt werden.
DirectX  ist Platformgebunden und somit kostenpflichtig (kostenlose  Upgradeaktion ist lediglich eine Reaktion auf den hohen Marktanteil von  Windows 7 und dem Flop von Windows 8/8.1)

Hier muss man kein Programmierer sein um das zu erkennen und zu verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DirectX ist nur so gut und hat den hohen Bekanntheitsgrad weil man schlichtweg an sie gebunden war und früher keine Möglichkeit bestand aus diesem System auszubrechen. Sie musste supportet werden weil das eben die einzige Mögilchkeit war.

Wenn Unternehmen aktiv an Vulkan arbeiten und die Treiber darauf ausrichten wie sie es bei DX machen dann wird das eine tolle API die locker mit DirectX mithalten kann oder diese sogar übertreffen wird.
Vulkan ist nämlich genau so auch unter Windows lauffähig und Spiele müssen in Zukunft nicht an DirectX gebunden sein.


----------



## MichaelG (9. August 2015)

*Von Windows 7 auf Windows 10 upgraden: Erfahrungsbericht mit 19 Spielen im Pe...*



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Wenn sie wollen, du sagst es.
> 
> Ich laufe kostenlosen Dingen nicht hinterher nur weil sie kostenlos sind. Wenn sie mir nichts nützen dann brauche ich sie nicht.
> DirectX 12 wird erst nächstes Jahr in Spielen integriert also sehe ich für Gamer keine Anzeichen dafür dass man Windows 10 unbedingt haben muss.
> ...



Nee. Es ist wie bei Games. Du brauchst die Vorraussetzungen lt. Liste um es spielen zu können. Eine Geforce 8800 langt z.B. nicht. Also mußt Du aufrüsten. Ähnlich wie beim BS. Vista geht nicht mehr.

Und erst Recht wenn ein Upgrade nichts kostet wird man darauf setzen weil die Hemmschwelle zum Wechsel niedrig ist. Man muß keine hunderte Euro investieren.

Schau mal wie schnell XP von Win7 bei den Herausforderungen abgelöst wurde. Und nun denk mal scharf nach, warum nicht nur Win8 User sondern auch User von Win7 Win10 gratis bekommen ?

Win 10 wird schneller und breiter etabliert werden als Win 8. Demzufolge wird man auch ziemlich rasch auf Win10 und DX12 als optimale Vorraussetzungen gehen und auch zeitnah Win7 und DX 10/11 ablösen.

Und wenns Dich stört kannst Du ja jederzeit wieder downgraden. Aber ich empfinde Win10 und Edge mittlerweile besser als Win7/8.1 und Google Chrome.


----------



## doomkeeper (9. August 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Nee. Es ist wie bei Games. Du brauchst die Vorraussetzungen lt. Luste um es spielen zu können. Eine Geforce 8800 langt z.B. nicht. Slso mußt Du aufrüsten. Ähnlich wie beim BS. Vista geht nicht mehr.


Sagte ich doch bereits. Wenn der Mehrwert erst irgendwann 2016 ansatzweise gezeigt wird dann bringt es nix jetzt zu upgraden.



> Und erst Recht wenn ein Upgrade nichts kostet wird man darauf setzen weil die Hemmschwelle zum Wechsel niedrig ist. Man muß keine hunderte Euro investieren.


Klar ist die Hemmschwelle gering aber für Gamer bietet sie zum jetzigem Zeitpunkt keinen Vorteil. Und erst dann wenn man den Mehrwert erkennen wird, wird das BS Geld kosten.

Das ist nix anderes als Bauernfängerei. Klar ist es cool aber in meinen Augen eher eine verzweifelte Aktion.


> Schau mal wie schnell XP von Win7 bei den Herausforderungen abgelöst wurde. Und nun denk mal scharf nach, warum nicht nur Win8 User sondern auch User von Win7 Win10 gratis bekommen ?


Weil der Marktanteil über 60% beträgt und Microsoft nicht möchte dass Windows 7 die gleichen Probleme bereiten wird wie einst XP und die User sich nicht vom System trennen wollen.

DirectX 12 müsste genau jetzt in diesem Moment die Stärken ausspielen dann würden Windows 7 User sehr schnell das OS wechseln.



> Win 10 wird schneller und breiter etabliert werden als Win 8. Demzufolge wird man auch ziemlich rasch auf Win10 und DX12 als optimale Vorraussetzungen gehen und auch zeitnah Win7 und DX 10/11 ablösen.


Nur weil Windows 10 eine größere Akzeptanz wie Windows 8 haben wird heißt es noch lange nicht dass sämtliche Windows 7 User wechseln werden.

XP und Windows 8 / 8.1 User werden wohl nahezu alle auf W10 wechseln das ist logisch. Ein 60%iger Marktanteil eines Windows 7 wird sich nicht ernst vom Platz bewegen so wie Microsoft es gerne hätte.



> Und wenns Dich stört kannst Du ja jederzeit wieder downgraden. Aber ich empfinde Win10 und Edge mittlerweile besser als Win7/8.1 und Google Chrome.



Erstens müsste z.b. ich eine neue Grafikkarte kaufen die DirectX12 unterstützt weil meine 770 es nämlich nicht tut.
Ergo: Macht Windows 10 für mich absolut keinen Sinn weil ich es nicht mal theoretisch nutzen könnte.

Wenn ich wechseln würde dann nur weil DirectX12 große Unterschiede zeigen kann und die 770 für neue Spiele nicht mehr bestens geeignet ist.


----------



## Worrel (9. August 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Nur weil Windows 10 eine größere Akzeptanz wie Windows 8 haben wird heißt es noch lange nicht dass sämtliche Windows 7 User wechseln werden.
> 
> XP und Windows 8 / 8.1 User werden wohl nahezu alle auf W10 wechseln das ist logisch. Ein 60%iger Marktanteil eines Windows 7 wird sich nicht ernst vom Platz bewegen so wie Microsoft es gerne hätte.


Warum sollten User, die Win Vista, Win 7 und Win 8 ignoriert haben, plötzlich bei Win 10 wechseln? Vor allem, wenn es für XP User gar kein Gratis Upgrade auf Win 10 gibt?

Bedenke: Nur weil Windows 10 eine größere Akzeptanz wie Windows 8 haben wird heißt es noch lange nicht dass sämtliche Windows XP User wechseln werden.


----------



## doomkeeper (9. August 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Warum sollten User, die Win Vista, Win 7 und Win 8 ignoriert haben, plötzlich bei Win 10 wechseln? Vor allem, wenn es für XP User gar kein Gratis Upgrade auf Win 10 gibt?
> 
> Bedenke: Nur weil Windows 10 eine größere Akzeptanz wie Windows 8 haben wird heißt es noch lange nicht dass sämtliche Windows XP User wechseln werden.



Dort ist der Support aber nicht mehr vorhanden und die Technik ist sehr viel weiter vorangeschritten als im Verhältnis W7 -> W10.
Die Warscheinlichkeit dass XP und Windows 8 User schneller zu Windows 10 wechseln ist einfach sehr viel größer als bei Windows 7 Usern.

XP ist abgelaufen und W8 war ein Flop. Deswegen sind diese User die warscheinlichsten "Opfer" um zu Windows 10 zu wechseln. Völlig unwichtig ob XP solch eine Upgrade bekommt oder nicht.
Windows 7 hats eben bekommen um den Marktanteil senken zu können weil sonst ein zweites XP entsteht und das ist nicht im Interesse von Microsoft.

XP hats nicht bekommen weil es eh schon im sterben liegt und man dort nicht nachhelfen muss


----------



## MichaelG (9. August 2015)

*Von Windows 7 auf Windows 10 upgraden: Erfahrungsbericht mit 19 Spielen im Pe...*

Nochmal. Es geht bei Win nicht (nur) primär um das Gaming. Man will logischerweise die Zahl der BS-Plattformen reduzieren. Auch für Firmen wie SAP und co. ist es einfacher nur möglichst für 1 Plattform zu entwickeln. Also "drängt" MS die Nutzer von XP und Vista zum Upgrade gegen Geld und die Nutzer von 7/8.1 werden mit dem Gratis-Win angefüttert. 

Unter dem Strich wird sich (Ausnahmen wird es weiter geben) ein Großteil auf Win10 setzen. Demzufolge ist dann der Markt da und Dx12 wird sich relativ rasch etablieren.

Daß es Leute wie Dich gibt die sich dann eine neue Karte holen müßten ist normal und wird einkalkuliert. Das Hardware-Aufrüstungskarussell läuft doch eh schon wieder. Da interessiert es die Firmen nicht ob Du Dir für 200-300 Eur eune neue Dx12-Karte holen mußt. Da brauchst Du nur mal die Vergangenheit Revue passieren zu lassen. Wieso sollte sich an dem Prozedere etwas ändern?  Nach Deiner Meinung wären wir wahrscheinlich immer noch bei einem PII und einer 50 MB Grafikkarte. Um es mal überspitzt zu formulieren.


----------



## doomkeeper (9. August 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Nochmal. Es geht bei Win nicht (nur) primär um das Gaming. Man will logischerweise die Zahl der BS-Plattformen reduzieren. Auch für Firmen wie SAP und co. ist es einfacher nur möglichst für 1 Plattform zu entwickeln. Also "drängt" MS die Nutzer von XP und Vista zum Upgrade gegen Geld und die Nutzer von 7/8.1 werden mit dem Gratis-Win angefüttert.



Firmen & Co. bekommen besonderen Service von Microsoft und das ist ein völlig anderer Bereich als normale Konsumenten wie du und ich.
Die haben ganz anderen Support für ihr Betriebssystem als wir es jemals bekommen werden.



> Unter dem Strich wird sich (Ausnahmen wird es weiter geben) ein Großteil auf Win10 setzen. Demzufolge ist dann der Markt da und Dx12 wird sich relativ rasch etablieren.



Was ist für dich "ein Großteil"?
Selbstverständlich ist der Markt für Windows 10 und DirectX12 vorhanden. 

Die Frage ist doch letztendlich nur ob und wie dieser Markt genutzt wird bzw. werden kann. Und solange Windows 7 weiterhin so populär bleibt, wird es sich in den nächsten Jahren nicht sonderlich verändern.
Bevor Windows 7 tatsächlich großartig an Marktanteil verliert, wird es sicherlich einen Nachfolger zu Windows 10 geben (in welcher Form auch immer er aussehen wird)

Der Support von Windows 7 endet erst im Januar 2020 und somit wird der 60%ige Marktanteil langsam aber stabil bis zu diesem Datum runtergehen weil es dann nicht mehr sicher von Fehlern/Viren ist.

Großteil der Konsumenten wollen einfach ein flottes und stabiles System. Vielen ist DirectX12 schlichtweg egal und deswegen denke ich dass du mit deiner Windows 10 / DX12 Vision weit daneben liegst.
Viele Leute möchten einfach kein anderes Betriebssystem weil das aktuelle für die wenigen Tätigkeiten am Rechner völlig ausreicht und die Software ihren Zweck erfüllt.
Mit SSD hat man Windows 7 eh zusätzlich Feuer unterm Arsch gemacht und man merkt es im Alltag extrem 

Aber solange alles gut läuft erfüllt es seinen Sinn und Zweck.

Nicht alles was neu ist wird gleichzeitig benötigt - Dieser Gedanke ist komplett an der Realität vorbei und spricht nur die Hardcore User an.


----------



## Bonkic (9. August 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Der Support von Windows 7 endet erst im Januar 2020 und somit wird der 60%ige Marktanteil langsam aber stabil bis zu diesem Datum runtergehen weil es dann nicht mehr sicher von Fehlern/Viren ist.



du denkst also, dass die meisten (berechtigten) nicht auf win10 ugpraden werden?


----------



## BiJay (9. August 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Du  scheinst immer noch nicht zu verstehen dass Unity schlichtweg viele  Monate zu früh auf den Markt geschmissen wurde und selbst Konsolen  betroffen waren. Egal.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du hast mein Zitat also nicht gelesen. Die Konsolen waren zu schwach. Auf dem PC ist es egal, wieviel Leistung man hatte, wegen der Limitierung von DirectX 11 gibt es auch noch Monate später trotz Patches besagte Probleme.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ich  habe Vulkan nie als eine Erfindung von Valve dargestellt. Du hast die  Anspielung gemacht weil sie in SteamOS eingesetzt wird


Ich habe nie behauptet, dass du Vulkan als Erfindung von Valve dargestellt hast, und ich habe auch keine Anspielung gemacht. Da hast du wohl etwas missverstanden.


----------



## doomkeeper (9. August 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> du denkst also, dass die meisten (berechtigten) nicht auf win10 ugpraden werden?



definiere "meisten"

Gamer interessiert in erster Linie was Directx12 machen kann und es dauert sehr lange bis wir die Vorteile der neuen Version zu sehen bekommen.
Ich behaupte einfach dass die richtigen DX12 Titel erst im Jahr 2017 auf den Markt kommen werden und das wird der erste großte
Zeitraum sein wo die meisten Leute über ein neues OS nachdenken werden.

Die Titel die jetzt im Jahr 2016 kommen werden inkl Dx12 Support sind jahrelange Entwicklungen aus DX9/11 mit älterer Technik und somit erwarte ich nächstes Jahr
lediglich kleinere Ansätze um zu zeigen dass DX12 flotter sein kann. Die richtigen Perlen erwarte ich dann aber erst ab mitte 2017 und somit nähern wir uns auch dem Jahr 2020 wo Windows 7
langsam veraltet ist und ein neues OS inkl DX12(.1) sichtbare Vorteile präsentieren kann.

Ich glaube nicht dass Windows 10 der große Player werden wird. Eher glaube ich dass die nächste Windows Version mit besserem DX12.1 der Zeitpunkt sein wird
wo ein Wechsel langsam sinnvoll wäre. Nicht weil Dx12.1 so viel besser als DX12 sein wird, sondern einfach weil die Summe der Vorteile langsam übersteigen könnten.

Ich denke nicht dass viele Windows 7 User von der kostenlosen Upgrade Aktion beeindruckt sind weil es sie schlichtweg nicht interessiert.
Die wollen ihre paar Spielchen spielen, surfen, musik hören etc. Für sowas braucht man kein Windows 10. Klar sind solche Aktionen toll
aber ich glaube nicht dass sehr viele sofort anspringen weil es kostenlos ist.

Erstmal warten viele Leute ab wie es sich entwickelt und welche Probleme es gibt bevor man jetzt irgendwas ändert. 

DirectX12 ist noch reine Zukunftsmusik um schon jetzt ein starkes Argument für einen Wechsel zu sein (trotz dieser Aktion) 
Win 10 ist sicherlich kein schlechtes System aber aktuell kein Must have nur weil es neu und kostenlos ist.


----------



## doomkeeper (9. August 2015)

BiJay schrieb:


> Du hast mein Zitat also nicht gelesen. Die Konsolen waren zu schwach. Auf dem PC ist es egal, wieviel Leistung man hatte, wegen der Limitierung von DirectX 11 gibt es auch noch Monate später trotz Patches besagte Probleme.


Sony PS4 hat aber kein DX11. Wie erklärst du dir die Probleme dort? 

Jetzt bin ich auf die Erklärung gespannt. lol.

Batman Arkham Knight ist also auch so unfertig weil DirectX 11 so schlecht ist? ^^



> Ich habe nie behauptet, dass du Vulkan als Erfindung von Valve dargestellt hast, und ich habe auch keine Anspielung gemacht. Da hast du wohl etwas missverstanden.


Ich habe dich sehr gut verstanden in welche Ecke du mich hier wieder hineinstellen wolltest obwohl es hier um OpenGL/Linux ging 

Ich kann nix dafür wenn Valve eine eigene SteamOS entwickelt die auf Linux/OpenGL basiert - das hat aber nix mit dem zu tun ob ich Valve mag und genau das hast du mir vorgeworfen.



> Und dass du als Steam-Lover immer auf Vulkan zu sprechen kommst, wovon natürlich SteamOS profitieren würde.


Wieder fängt jemand an hier mit solchen Sätzen anzukommen obwohl es um Grafikschnittstellen geht. Hier sieht man doch wieder deutlich in welche Richtung
eine Diskussion gedrängt wird... 

Außerdem disqualifizierst du dich mit diesem Statement komplett.

Denn ich habe deutlich genug erklärt dass SteamOS nix anderes wie Linux im SteamDesign ist (mit paar zusätzlichen Optimierungen) und Vulkan die neueste Version von OpenGL ist.
OpenGL und Linux gab es schon immer in dieser Kombination und jetzt sind es eben Vulkan & SteamOS.


----------



## MichaelG (9. August 2015)

*Von Windows 7 auf Windows 10 upgraden: Erfahrungsbericht mit 19 Spielen im Pe...*

Egal ob Firma oder Privat. Ms geht Richtung 10. und vielen Softwareentwicklern ist es lieber wenn sich die Varianten der Win BS drastisch reduziert. Idealerweise auf 1 einzige. Also werden sie in Zukunft standardmäßig primär für Win10 entwickeln. Wenn Du Sonderwünsche hast kostet es. Und spätestens dann stellt sich bei Firmen die Frage ob ein Wechsel auf Win 10 nicht besser ist. Und was den Support betrifft. Selbst die Banken wurden von der Supporteinstellung von XP überrollt. Und es gab nur wegen der zig Geldautomaten deren BS auf XP basiert befristete Ausnahmen. Aber sonst?

MS will ich berechtigterweise von den alten Zöpfen trennen. Und das funktioniert global gesehen nur mit Druck, Einstellung des Alten und Alternativlosigkeit des Neuen. Und da ist der angedachte Plan eines Gratis-Win10 wohl eine der besseren Optionen. Und ich empfinde Win10 schon als Fortschritt (wenn man gewisse Spy-Einstellungen deaktiviert). Und Edge ist imho richtig gut geworden.


----------



## doomkeeper (9. August 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Egal ob Firma oder Privat. Ms geht Richtung 10. und vilen Softwareentwicklern ist es lieber wenn sich die Varianten der Win BS drastisch reduziert. Idealerweise auf 1 einzige. Also werden sie in Zukunft standardmäßig primär für Win10 entwickeln. Wenn Du Sonderwünsche hast kostet es. Und spätestens dann stellt sich bei Firmen die Frage ob ein Wechsel auf Win 10 nicht besser ist. Und was den Support betrifft. Selbst die Banken wurden von der Supporteinstellung von XP überrollt. Und es gab nur wegen der zig Geldautomaten deren BS auf XP basiert befristete Ausnahmen. Aber sonst?
> 
> MS will ich berechtigterweise von den alten Zöpfen trennen. Und das funktioniert global gesehen nur mit Druck, Einstellung des Alten und Alternativlosigkeit des Neuen. Und da ist der angedachte Plan eines Gratis-Win10 wohl eine der besseren Optionen. Und ich empfinde Win10 schon als Fortschritt (wenn man gewisse Spy-Einstellungen deaktiviert). Und Edge ist imho richtig gut geworden.



Ist alles schön und gut aber Windows 10 ist viel zu neu.
Unternehmen setzen eher auf Betriebssystem die schon viele Updates erhalten haben und eine gewisse Laufzeit besitzen.

Unternehmen denken nicht so wie du es hier beschreibst und es wird lieber etwas genutzt was man schon sehr gut kennt, als eine neue Software die erst jetzt veröffentlicht wurde und kaum Erfahrung damit gemacht wurde.

Das ist der Fehler in deiner Logik


----------



## Nobbie (9. August 2015)

Dragnir schrieb:


> Ja. https://www.microsoft.com/de-de/software-download/windows10


Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## MichaelG (9. August 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Warum sollten User, die Win Vista, Win 7 und Win 8 ignoriert haben, plötzlich bei Win 10 wechseln? Vor allem, wenn es für XP User gar kein Gratis Upgrade auf Win 10 gibt?
> 
> Bedenke: Nur weil Windows 10 eine größere Akzeptanz wie Windows 8 haben wird heißt es noch lange nicht dass sämtliche Windows XP User wechseln werden.



Spätestens wenn es bei den Systemvorraussetzungen neuer Games heißt WIN 10 wird der XP-User (so er denn die neuen Games spielen will) das BS wechseln müssen. Und dafür muß er bezahlen. Klar. Und das könnte aber auch schneller kommen als es sich einige vorstellen können. Weil die Verbreitung von WIN 10 durch die Gratis-Aktion von Ms spürbar schneller vonstatten geht als es das bei WIN 8/8.1 der Fall war und auch sicher viele WIN 7/8.1 User wechseln werden. Auch bei Hardware-Neukauf (neue PC) gibts (bis auf eventuelle Lagerbestände bei kleinen Firmen auf Nachfrage) ebenfalls nur noch WIN 10.

Das Problem ist bei XP (ebenso wie bei Vista), daß die Nutzer dieses BS den Wechsel nur mit erhöhtem "Druck" durchführen werden. 

Wenn es bislang der veraltete IE nicht getan hat, der in der maximal für XP nutzbaren Version im Netz kaum noch tauglich ist (und die User deswegen auf Alternativen wie Google Chrome, Firefox oder Co. umgestiegen sind) und auch der fehlende Support nicht zuckt, wird es dann sehr wahrscheinlich aber endgültig die fehlende Unterstützung von XP bei neuen Games besorgen. Denn dann gibt es nur die beiden Optionen Verzicht oder BS-Upgrade. Und wozu dann nur auf 7 oder 8.1 gehen wenn das neue WIN 10 de facto die aktuelle Richtlinie vorgibt ? Doppelt bezahlen ?? Abgesehen mal von der Erhältlichkeit der "alten" BS ?? Und zumal sich wahrscheinlich Dx12 eh durchsetzen wird ? Das wäre imho vollkommen sinnfrei. Also käme für den WIN XP-User imho als sinnvollste Option wenn er denn wechselt nur der Wechsel auf WIN 10 in Frage. Nicht sicher ist es ab wann es diesen Break Even Point gibt. Nur daß er kommen wird. Aber spätestens bei der ersten Killer-App die auf Dx12 setzt ist er da. Und das kann ziemlich schnell geschehen. Für jemanden der den PC nur als Schreibmaschine und zum Surfen nutzt der wird sicher erst wechseln, wenn es keine Patches und Sicherheitsupdates mehr geben wird. Wann da bei XP der Service eingestellt wird keine Ahnung.

Aber mal ganz davon abgesehen, die meisten die XP nutzen haben ältere Systeme zum surfen und Emails versenden. Weniger um die aktuellsten Blockbuster zu zocken. Weil diese in der Regel schon lange mindestens auf WIN7 setzen.

Sprich für die ist der Gaming-Faktor und die Grafikschnittstelle Dx12 relativ/komplette Bockwurst. Aber für die bietet WIN10 genügend andere Features die einen Anreiz bieten. Allein schon Edge finde ich z.B. top. Aber auch der Start von WIN 10 der im Vergleich zu 7 und 8.1 nochmals fixer ist.


----------



## doomkeeper (9. August 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Spätestens wenn es bei den Systemvorraussetzungen neuer Games heißt WIN 10 wird der XP-User (so er denn die neuen Games spielen will) das BS wechseln müssen. Und dafür muß er bezahlen. Klar. Und das könnte aber auch schneller kommen als es sich einige vorstellen können. Weil die Verbreitung von WIN 10 durch die Gratis-Aktion von Ms spürbar schneller vonstatten geht als es das bei WIN 8/8.1 der Fall war und auch sicher viele WIN 7/8.1 User wechseln werden.


Sorry aber dieser Gedankengang ist viel zu utopisch.

1. Einen XP User wird es nur wenig interessieren wenn die neuesten Spiele Windows 10 benötigen würden weil man immer noch XP besitzt. Ergo: Die neuesten Spiele interessieren den XP User schon gar mal nicht sonst hätte man mindestens W7.
Ein XP User wird höchstwarscheinlich zu W10 greifen weil es das neueste System ist und gut bei den Leuten ankommt.

2. Wenn Win 10 tatsächlich benötigt wird dann ist es ein Selbstmord für jeden Entwickler weil man somit den größten Markt verfehlt ggf. sogar verärgert -> W7
Das würde höchstens Microsoft selber mit ihren Exklusivtiteln machen.

3. Dass die Upgradeaktion etwas bringt ist nix besonderes. Aber das ist mehr oder weniger eine Bauernfängerei um vor allem geizige Leute zu Windows 10 zu bewegen. Warscheinlich steigt auch der Anteil der Windows 10 User auf knapp über 10% zum ende des Jahres - wer weiß. Es wird aber eine wichtige Rolle spielen was Microsoft im nächsten Jahr alles ankündigen wird und wie die Releasepolitik zukünftiger Windows Versionen aussehen wird.

Es ist ein langwieriger und schleichender Prozess so ein Betriebssystemwechsel - auf keinen Fall so schlagartig wie man es hier zu lesen bekommt weil Windows 10 released wurde.
Niemand kann sagen ob Microsoft nächstes Jahr auf die Idee kommt Windows 11 fürs Jahr 2017 anzukündigen 

4. Der Marktanteil von Windows 10 ist deutlicher schneller und höher als bei Windows 8 ausgefallen weil Windows 8 komplett falsch verkauft wurde. Die PR war eine Katastrophe und sie haben das bekannte Tick-Tock Verfahren bestätigt, indem sie
auf die Kritik der Konsumenten nicht eingegangen sind und ihr eigenes Ding durchziehen wollten. 8.1 war so oder so schon eine Fehlgeburt weil das Image von Windows 8 bereits im Eimer war.

5. Es geht nicht nur um Spiele sondern um Gewohnheiten. Wir gewöhnen uns sehr stark an die Dinge die wir täglich wahrnehmen und möchten es selten einfach so ändern. Völlig egal ob es 10 sekunden schneller hochfahren kann und die Programme um 1 sekunde besser reagieren. Wenn man mit dem so stark zufrieden ist was man täglich nutzt, dann hat man kein Verlangen nach etwas neuem. Daran wird eine kostenlose Upgradeaktion nicht viel ändern.

Die hätten es verstärken können wenn Microsoft selber ne handvoll exklusive Launchtitel mit Dx12 angekündigt hätten aber sie haben es nicht getan. Weder sind Blockbuster inkl Dx12 angekündigt noch haben andere Entwickler etwas vorzuzeigen. Im Bereich "Gaming" ist Windows 10 genau so gut wie Windows 7 aufgestellt und somit ist kein Mehrwert vorhanden.



> Das Problem ist bei XP (ebenso wie bei Vista), daß die Nutzer dieses BS den Wechsel nur mit erhöhtem "Druck" durchführen werden. Wenn es bislang der veraltete IE nicht getan hat, der in der maximal für XP nutzbaren Version im Netz kaum noch tauglich ist (und die User deswegen auf Alternativen wie Google Chrome, Firefox oder Co. umgestiegen sind), wird es dann die fehlende Unterstützung von XP bei neuen Games besorgen. Denn dann gibts nur die beiden Optionen Verzicht oder BS-Upgrade.



Du wirst lachen aber ich kenne den ein oder anderen älteren Arbeitskollegen der nachwievor XP nutzt und nix anderes nutzen möchte. 

XP bei Games ist schon lange kein Thema mehr und du versteifst dich viel zu stark auf die Games wenn es ums neue Betriebssystem geht. Genau so kann man heute immer noch Windows 7 für Spiele empfehlen weil die Dx 11 Spiele auch die nächsten
5~ Jahre ohne Probleme funktionieren werden. Dx12 ist schon nice aber wenn es seine Stärke erst ab 2017 entfaltet dann hat Microsoft hier wieder Bockmist fabriziert und Windows 10 um mind. ein ganzes Jahr zu früh veröffentlicht.

Edit: Wie müssten sich dann bitte die Spielehersteller verhalten wenn Microsoft fast jedes Jahr ein neues BS aufsetzen möchte inkl neuem Dx?


----------



## MichaelG (9. August 2015)

Jährlich kommt kein neues WIN. WIN 10 soll angeblich das letzte große WIN sein, was nur regelmäßig upgedatet/upgegradet werden soll. Wer jährliche BS-Updates macht ist aktuell Apple. Im Herbst kommt schon wieder nach OSX Yosemite OSX El Capitano. Aber Apple ist auch kein Gamersystem.

Außerdem: Noch einmal: WIN 10 ist nicht ausschließlich für Gamer. Es bietet für alle diverse Vorteile. Auch für den 08/15 User der nur surfen und Emails verschicken will. Ergo auch für aktuelle XP-User.


----------



## doomkeeper (9. August 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Jährlich kommt kein neues WIN. WIN 10 soll angeblich das letzte große WIN sein, was nur regelmäßig upgedatet/upgegradet werden soll. Wer jährliche BS-Updates macht ist aktuell Apple. Im Herbst kommt schon wieder nach OSX Yosemite OSX El Capitano. Aber Apple ist auch kein Gamersystem.



Ändert nix daran dass Microsoft in Zukunft immer wieder ein neues Dx inkl neuem OS im Paket verkaufen wird.

Ob das jetzt größere oder kleinere Releases sind spielt keine Rolle. Es geht darum dass sie DirectX an das OS knüpfen und das ist etwas worüber sich viele aufregen.
Windows 10 wird nicht das letzte OS sein. Auch die nächsten Betriebssysteme werden genau so sein wie davor - nur mit dem Unterschied dass die Zyklen evtl kürzer ausfallen.

Und genau das meinte ich mit dem Flaggschiff DirectX und dessen Monopol aufs heftigste ausgenutzt wird.

Wir brauchen hier unbedingt eine Alternative um Gaming & OS voneinander trennen zu können. Das könnte mit Vulkan sehr gut gelingen und deswegen freue ich mich mehr auf SteamOS/Vulkan
als auf Windows X/DirectX XX. Microsoft kommt nicht in die Gänge und es braucht erst ein SteamOS & Mantle damit sie für Fortschritte in ihrem eigenem Segment anbieten können.

Wenn die Konkurrenz Microsoft aus der Reserve locken konnte dann bin ich der Meinung dass man lieber mehr zur Konkurrenz schauen sollte dass sie genau da weitermachen wo sie aufgehört haben.

>Abhängigkeit von Microsoft zu reduzieren um eigene Wege gehen zu können und deren Releasepolitik nicht mehr hilflos ausgeliefert zu sein.<


----------



## MichaelG (9. August 2015)

Eine zu große Zersplitterung auf verschiedene Module (Mantle, Open GL, DirectX/Vulcan) bringt eher Nachteile. Weil sich kein Hersteller parallel auf alle konzentrieren wird/kann und damit automatisch die Nutzer der einen oder anderen Grafikschnittstelle ausschließt.

Außerdem nochmal. Bei WIN 10 geht's nicht nur ums Gaming. Auch XP-User mit einem alten PC kommen bei einem PC-Neukauf nicht um WIN 10 herum. Es sei denn sie installieren umständlich wieder ihr altes WIN XP. Was aber imho nicht wirklich Sinn macht.


----------



## BiJay (9. August 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Sony PS4 hat aber kein DX11. Wie erklärst du dir die Probleme dort?
> 
> Jetzt bin ich auf die Erklärung gespannt. lol.
> 
> Batman Arkham Knight ist also auch so unfertig weil DirectX 11 so schlecht ist? ^^


Immer noch nicht gelesen? Die Konsolen haben eine andere Grafikschnittstelle als DirectX 11 auf dem PC. Da sind mehr Drawcalls möglich. Wie gesagt, liegen die Probleme bei den Konsolen an der geringen Performance. Es hat schon einen Grund, warum PC-Ports oft von mehr Problemen belastet sind, da die DirectX Grafikschnittstelle bisher nicht so hardwarenah war. DirectX 12 wird das ja eben beheben. Dann kann man auch mehr rausholen, ähnlich wie bei den Konsolen, die für ihre Hardware im Vergleich zu Spiele-PCs gute Leistung und Grafik bieten. Und keine Ahnung, was das jetzt mit Batman Arkham Knight zu tun haben soll.


----------



## doomkeeper (9. August 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Eine zu große Zersplitterung auf verschiedene Module (Mantle, Open GL, DirectX/Vulcan) bringt eher Nachteile. Weil sich kein Hersteller parallel auf alle konzentrieren wird/kann und damit automatisch die Nutzer der einen oder anderen Grafikschnittstelle ausschließt.



Mantle wurde längst eingestellt.
OpenGL = Vulkan

Es gibt nur 2 APIs und das ist sehr wichtig für den PC um Microsoft dieses Monopol nicht zu überlassen. OpenGL gab und gibt es schon die ganze Zeit. Lediglich auf dem PC ist OpenGL seit vielen Jahren nicht mehr
sinnvoll eingesetzt worden aber das ändert sich die nächsten Monate wieder stark mit Vulkan/SteamOS.

Siehst doch selber was die Konkurrenz geschafft hat. Kaum wurde Mantle, Vulkan und SteamOS angekündigt, ist Microsoft sehr schnell in die Gänge gekommen und sofort ein Dx12 angekündigt
mit genau den gleichen Stärken wie Mantle & Vulkan.

Zufall? Sicherlich nicht 

Bei Steam schreit man seit Jahren wie wichtig die Konkurrenz ist und bei DirectX soll ein Monopol gut sein?
Ganz sicherlich nicht.



> Außerdem nochmal. Bei WIN 10 geht's nicht nur ums Gaming. Auch XP-User mit einem alten PC kommen bei einem PC-Neukauf nicht um WIN 10 herum. Es sei denn sie installieren umständlich wieder ihr altes WIN XP. Was aber imho nicht wirklich Sinn macht.


Habe nie etwas anderes geschrieben 



BiJay schrieb:


> Immer noch nicht gelesen? Die Konsolen haben eine andere Grafikschnittstelle als DirectX 11 auf dem PC. Da sind mehr Drawcalls möglich. Wie gesagt, liegen die Probleme bei den Konsolen an der geringen Performance. Es hat schon einen Grund, warum PC-Ports oft von mehr Problemen belastet sind, da die DirectX Grafikschnittstelle bisher nicht so hardwarenah war. DirectX 12 wird das ja eben beheben. Dann kann man auch mehr rausholen, ähnlich wie bei den Konsolen, die für ihre Hardware im Vergleich zu Spiele-PCs gute Leistung und Grafik bieten. Und keine Ahnung, was das jetzt mit Batman Arkham Knight zu tun haben soll.



Sorry aber du schreibst nur wirres Zeug hier rein. Nimms mir nicht übel aber informier dich ein wenig besser bevor du über solche Themen schreiben möchtest. 
Deswegen habe ich doch gefragt welche Erklärung du hast dass selbst Konsolen technische Fehler haben weil sie nicht mal DirectX besitzen? (außer Xbone jetzt dann DX12)

Ich habe zum aller ersten mal gelesen dass jemand ernsthaft meint dass Unity wegen fehlendem DirectX12 so buggy auf den Markt gekommen ist.. ernsthaft sowas habe ich noch nie gehört.
Gleichzeitig schreibst du selber dass die Konsolen eine andere Grafikschnittstelle besitzen und dennoch ist das Spiel so buggy.

Ergo: Deine Argumentation dass Dx11 auf dem PC ist so daneben wie es nur daneben sein kann. Wenn selbst OpenGL ähnliche API bei der PS4 die gleichen Merkmale aufweist dann sind das schlichtweg
Programmierfehler weil Produkt XYZ unfertig auf den Markt geschmissen wurde. So und nicht anders.


----------



## Worrel (9. August 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> > Jährlich kommt kein neues WIN. WIN 10 soll angeblich das letzte große WIN sein, was nur regelmäßig upgedatet/upgegradet werden soll.
> 
> 
> Ändert nix daran dass Microsoft in Zukunft immer wieder ein neues Dx inkl neuem OS im Paket verkaufen wird.


Ach, du kennst die Pläne von MS besser als sie selbst?


----------



## PeterEhrlich (10. August 2015)

"Das Upgrade auf Windows 10 ist für Nutzer von Windows 7 mit Service Pack 1 und Nutzer von Windows 8.1 kostenlos."

Falsch.  Man kann auch nach einer frischen Win7 Installation ohne jegliche Updates gleich auf Windows 10 aktualisieren. Ein ServicePack ist nicht nötig. Habe es selbst so gemacht.


----------



## doomkeeper (10. August 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ach, du kennst die Pläne von MS besser als sie selbst?



Weshalb sollten sie ihre exklusive DirectX Politik ändern?
Sie haben es über ein Jahrzehnt so gemacht und bis heute hat sich nix daran geändert.

Microsoft weiß ganz genau dass das ihr einziges Ass im Ärmel ist um vor allem die Zocker zu einem Wechsel zu zwingen.
Wenn dies nicht der Fall wäre dann würden sie DirectX nicht ständig an ein neues OS anbinden.

Ich wüsste keinen Grund und sehe 0 Anzeichen dafür dass sie an dieser Strategie etwas ändern werden.

Du etwa?


----------



## BiJay (10. August 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Sorry aber du schreibst nur wirres Zeug hier rein. Nimms mir nicht übel aber informier dich ein wenig besser bevor du über solche Themen schreiben möchtest.
> Deswegen habe ich doch gefragt welche Erklärung du hast dass selbst Konsolen technische Fehler haben weil sie nicht mal DirectX besitzen? (außer Xbone jetzt dann DX12)
> 
> Ich habe zum aller ersten mal gelesen dass jemand ernsthaft meint dass Unity wegen fehlendem DirectX12 so buggy auf den Markt gekommen ist.. ernsthaft sowas habe ich noch nie gehört.
> ...


Warum soll ich mich besser informieren, wenn du derjenige bist, der keine Ahnung hat? Ich habe doch anfangs etwas zitiert mit einem Link dazu. Das ist nicht meine Argumentation. Nur ignorierst du das völlig. Die Probleme bei Unity auf Konsole und PC waren nicht dieselben. Es hat einfach keinen Sinn mit dir zu diskutieren und ich setzt dich nun auf Ignore. Hab ehrlich gesagt keinen Bock gegen die Wand zu reden.


----------



## doomkeeper (10. August 2015)

BiJay schrieb:


> Warum soll ich mich besser informieren, wenn du derjenige bist, der keine Ahnung hat? Ich habe doch anfangs etwas zitiert mit einem Link dazu. Das ist nicht meine Argumentation. Nur ignorierst du das völlig. Die Probleme bei Unity auf Konsole und PC waren nicht dieselben. Es hat einfach keinen Sinn mit dir zu diskutieren und ich setzt dich nun auf Ignore. Hab ehrlich gesagt keinen Bock gegen die Wand zu reden.



Wenn du deine eigenen Beiträge nicht liest ist das nicht mein Problem... Noch nie hat ernsthaft jemand behauptet dass Unity wegen fehlendem Dx 12 so fehlerhaft ist.
Wer sowas behauptet übersieht jegliche Fakten und reimt sich alles mögliche zusammen.


----------



## doomkeeper (10. August 2015)

Ach ja MichaelG hast schon diese News gelesen?

DirectX 12: Verbreitung dauert noch Jahre, so AMD

1.5 - 2 Jahre wird es dauern bis Dx12 seinen Mehrwert langsam ausschöpfen kann und das ist genau das was ich in meinem Beitrag hier geschrieben habe.



> Die Titel die jetzt im Jahr 2016 kommen werden inkl Dx12 Support sind  jahrelange Entwicklungen aus DX9/11 mit älterer Technik und somit  erwarte ich nächstes Jahr
> *lediglich kleinere Ansätze um zu zeigen dass DX12 flotter sein kann*. Die  richtigen Perlen erwarte ich dann aber erst *ab mitte 2017* und somit  nähern wir uns auch dem Jahr 2020 wo Windows 7
> langsam veraltet ist und ein neues OS inkl DX12(.1) *sichtbare Vorteile präsentieren kann*.



Exakt das gleiche hat jetzt AMD prognostiziert und die sollten sich ja gut auskennen auf diesem Gebiet


----------



## BiJay (10. August 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Wenn du deine eigenen Beiträge nicht liest ist das nicht mein Problem... Noch nie hat ernsthaft jemand behauptet dass Unity wegen fehlendem Dx 12 so fehlerhaft ist.
> Wer sowas behauptet übersieht jegliche Fakten und reimt sich alles mögliche zusammen.


Du liest meine Beiträge erst recht nicht und drehst mir immer die Wörter im Hals um. Zum allerletzen Mal: Wegen den Limitierungen von DirectX 11, das nicht mehr als 10.000 Drawcalls handhaben kann, kommt es bei Unity zu Popins und vielen weiteren Problemen. DirectX 12 hätte deutlich bei den Problemen geholfen. Das heißt nicht, dass man um diese Limitierung herumarbeiten hätte können. Das heißt nicht, dass fehlendes DirectX 12 für die Probleme in Unity verantwortlich ist, es hätte nur deutlich geholfen. Andere Spiele funktionieren ja auch tadellos und da konnten die Entwickler mit den DirectX 11 Limitierungen umgehen, obwohl es bestimmt irgendwann zu deutlich mehr Problemen führen kann. Meine Aussage war nur, dass DirectX 11 es den Unity Entwicklern schwerer machte ein ordentliches Spiel abzuliefern. Und wie man weiß, sind sie daran gescheitert. Und DirectX 12 würde es wegen der Hardware-Nähe es einfacher machen, da man weniger Limitierungen hat. Ich übersehe hier keine Fakten, denn auf Fakten basiert meine ganze Argumentation. Ich reime mir auch nichts zusammen, sondern gebe andere Quellen wieder. Ist es wirklich so schwer ordentlich zu lesen?


----------



## doomkeeper (10. August 2015)

Du übersiehst 3 Dinge.

1. Unity ist das erste richtig große schreckliche Beispiel für eine unfertige Software seit sehr langer Zeit. 
Kein anderes Spiel war derart kaputt (außer Batman Arkham und ggf. noch BF4)

2. Alle 3 Beispiele wurden schlichtweg viele Monate zu früh auf den Markt geschmissen - ob du es verstehen möchtest oder nicht.
Das hat hier nix mit Drawcalls zu tun, sondern die Entwickler waren mit ihren Produkten einfach nicht fertig und mussten es dennoch veröffentlichen.

3.Bei AC Unity kam eine andere Engine zum Einsatz die schlichtweg nicht optimiert war - weder auf Konsolen noch auf dem PC.

All diese Probleme haben rein gar nix mit DX12 zu tun oder schwieriger Entwicklung unter Dx11. Die Software kam in diesem unfertigem Zustand auf den Markt und das war nicht ihr erstes AC.

Natürlich ist das theoretisch und technisch möglich mit DX12 & Co. mehr aus der Software und Hardware rauszuholen, aber diese Argumentation könnte man ja auf absolut jedes unfertige Spiel übertragen und das ist absoluter quatsch. 
Nur weil diese Möglichkeit bald besteht heißt es noch lange nicht dass alle Spiele in einem besserem Zustand veröffentlicht werden.

Es wird eine Möglichkeit vorhanden sein die FPS zu pushen und ggf. viele neue Effekte flüßig darzustellen - das bedeutet aber nicht dass die Software automatisch besser läuft. Allein schon weil die Konsolen
so eine "hardwarenahe Entwicklung" seit Jahren anbieten, muss dir doch auffallen dass du deine eigene Argumentation widerlegst. Trotz diesem "konsolischem" Vorteil ist AC Unity selbst auf Konsolen broken
weil dieser Vorteil nix bringt wenn die Software nicht fertig ist.


----------



## BiJay (10. August 2015)

*seufz*



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Du übersiehst 3 Dinge.



Nein.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> 1. Unity ist das erste richtig große schreckliche Beispiel für eine unfertige Software seit sehr langer Zeit.
> Kein anderes Spiel war derart kaputt (außer Batman Arkham und ggf. noch BF4)


Ja, und? Hat nichts damit zu tun, dass Unity von DirectX 12 profititeren würde.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> 2. Alle 3 Beispiele wurden schlichtweg viele Monate zu früh auf den Markt geschmissen - ob du es verstehen möchtest oder nicht.
> Das hat hier nix mit Drawcalls zu tun, sondern die Entwickler waren mit ihren Produkten einfach nicht fertig und mussten es dennoch veröffentlichen.


Ich habe doch gesagt, dass die Entwickler Probleme hatten und diese nicht lösen konnten. Zeit spielt da sicherlich auch eine Rolle, wobei das Spiel immer noch nicht tadellos funktioniert. Die angesprochenen Probleme von Popins gibt es immer noch.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> 3.Bei AC Unity kam eine andere Engine zum Einsatz die schlichtweg nicht optimiert war - weder auf Konsolen noch auf dem PC.


Ja, ist doch richtig.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> All diese Probleme haben rein gar nix mit DX12 zu tun oder schwieriger Entwicklung unter Dx11. [...] Trotz diesem "konsolischem" Vorteil ist AC Unity selbst auf Konsolen broken
> weil dieser Vorteil nix bringt wenn die Software nicht fertig ist.


Auf Konsolen hatte Unity hauptsächlich mit geringen FPS zu tun, wie ich sagte aufgrund der geringen Leistung der Konsolen. Aber um diese Probleme geht es doch gar nicht. Es geht um die Drawcall bedingten Probleme, die Popin und andere Glitches verursachten. Ich habe DirectX 11 nicht für alle Probleme verantwortlich gemacht. Es geht eher darum, das egal bei welcher Hardware diese spezifischen Probleme auftreten, da der Flaschenhals bei der Drawcall Limitierung von DirectX 11 lag. Ein DirectX 12 hätte hier geholfen. Assassin's Creed Unity war hier nur ein gutes Beispiel, da dort bekannt wurde, warum einige Probleme auftraten. Man kann vermuten, dass es bei anderen Konsolenports Ähnlichkeiten gibt, z.B. in Hinblick auf Popins oder Nachladeruckler.

Man kann aus einer Mücke wirklich einen Elelfanten machen. Es ging doch nur um ein Beispiel, wo ein Spiel von DirectX 12 profitiert hätte.


----------



## doomkeeper (10. August 2015)

BiJay schrieb:


> Man kann aus einer Mücke wirklich einen Elelfanten machen. Es ging doch nur um ein Beispiel, wo ein Spiel von DirectX 12 profitiert hätte.



Jedes Spiel* könnte* von DirectX 12 profitieren. Was soll das für eine Entschuldigung für ein kaputtes Stück Software sein?
ich habe dir genau erklärt dass eine hardwarenahe Entwicklung rein gar nix mit dem Zustand der Software zu tun hat wenn sie zu früh veröffentlicht wird.

Was gibt es daran nicht zu verstehen.

Das ist kein einfacher Schalter den man einfach so umlegt "Hardwarenahe Optimierung an!" Das ist ein Prozess der optimalerweise von anfang an mitgedacht werden muss.
Das kostet Zeit und Erfahrung.

Wenn diese Zeit und Erfahrung vom Publisher nicht respektiert wird und ein frühzeitiger Release geplant ist, dann kannst du meinetwegen auch mit DirectX 15 entwickeln.

Wenn die Arbeit nicht abgeschlossen ist dann ist sie nicht abgeschlossen - völlig egal welche Grafikschnittstelle verwendet wird.


----------



## BiJay (10. August 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Jedes Spiel* könnte* von DirectX 12 profitieren. Was soll das für eine Entschuldigung für ein kaputtes Stück Software sein?


Es ist doch keine Entschuldigung. Und es war doch gerade ein Beispiel, wo ein Spiel von DirectX 12 profitiert hätte.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> ich habe dir genau erklärt dass eine hardwarenahe Entwicklung rein gar nix mit dem Zustand der Software zu tun hat wenn sie zu früh veröffentlicht wird.
> 
> Was gibt es daran nicht zu verstehen.
> 
> ...


Ein Spiel um Limitierungen herum zu entwickeln kostet auch Zeit und Erfahrung, wie ich auch schon geschrieben habe. Man ist an die Grenzen von DirectX 11 gestoßen. Und auch wenn sie 6 Monate mehr Zeit gehabt hätten, heißt das nicht, dass sie alle Probleme auch hätten lösen können. Wie gesagt sind die besagten Probleme immer noch da, auch nach monatelangen Patches. Da dies eh nur hypothetisch ist, kann man natürlich nicht einschätzen, was aufwendiger ist. Mit der Zeit wird dies sicherlich auch einfacher, aber mit der Zeit wären solche Limitierungen auch nur mehr zum Problem geworden. Das selbe zu programmieren wird mit der Zeit generell einfacher mit besseren Tools und dies war nur ein Beispiel dafür. Um die ganzen anderen Probleme drumherum ging es mir doch gar nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (10. August 2015)

Leute, macht doch einfach mal halblang...   kann man es nicht einfach bei folgender logischer Erklärung belassen:  es ist nun mal so, dass sehr viele potentielle Kunden für Games gar keine DX12-Karte haben (WIE oft seh ich auch hier Leute mit Grafikkarten aus der AMD 6000er- oder sogar 4000er-Genration oder bei Nvidia mit GTX 400ern/500ern, die immer noch zufrieden sind??? Von AMD 7000ern und Nvidia 600/700er ganz zu schweigen... ) und auch nicht nur wg. DX12 was neu kaufen wollen, und wieder andere einfach so drauf sind, dass sie ein Upgrade auf Win10 trotz evlt. Vorteile von DX12 scheuen (never Change a running System ?  Diese beiden Gamer-Gruppen kann KEIN Publisher in den nächsten 1-2 Jahren verprellen. Das heißt: auch mit DX12 werden eine ganze Weile 100%ig keine Games erscheinen, die NUR DX12 bieten und Win10 voraussetzen. Das könnten sich die Publisher gar nicht leisten. Und natürlich gibt es auch auf der anderen Seite viele Gamer, denen der Geifer nur so die Kinnlade runterläuft wenn sie nur daran denken, endlich DX12 nutzen zu dürfen. 

D.h. es wird drei größere Gruppen an potentiellen Gamern geben: 1) Leute, die partout nicht "nur wegen nem Spiel" in ihren PC investieren oder was dran ändern wollen  2) Leute, denen es an sich egal ist, aber wenn sie sowieso ne DX12-Karte haben oder ne neue Karte brauchen, dann steigen die auch mit ein, wenn Games mit DX12 auf den Markt kommen und 3) die Leute, die schon jetzt alles parat haben und es kaum mehr aushalten, bis DX12-Games erscheinen. 

Kann man sich nicht einfach darauf einigen und es gut sein lassen, dass die noch kommenden Games zu 100% nicht NUR DX12 haben werden, weil es dafür seitens der Publisher (potentielle Käufer) gute Gründe gibt, es aber ebenso für viele gute Gründe gibt, auf Win10 und zu DX12 zu wechseln? ^^


----------



## McDrake (10. August 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Kann man sich nicht einfach darauf einigen und es gut sein lassen



Nein


----------



## BiJay (10. August 2015)

McDrake schrieb:


> Nein


Doch!


----------



## Rabowke (10. August 2015)

McDrake schrieb:


> Nein


Doch


----------



## Dragnir (10. August 2015)

Jemand nen Keks..?   *duck*


----------



## MichaelG (10. August 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Jedes Spiel* könnte* von DirectX 12 profitieren. Was soll das für eine Entschuldigung für ein kaputtes Stück Software sein?
> ich habe dir genau erklärt dass eine hardwarenahe Entwicklung rein gar nix mit dem Zustand der Software zu tun hat wenn sie zu früh veröffentlicht wird.
> 
> Was gibt es daran nicht zu verstehen.
> ...



Nix gegen AMD. Die würde ich aber nun nicht gerade als Maßstab nehmen. Die meisten Games werden in Zusammenarbeit mit Nvidia entwickelt.......


----------



## Herbboy (10. August 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Die meisten Games werden in Zusammenarbeit mit Nvidia entwickelt.......


 Vorsicht: ein Nvidia-Logo beim Game sollte man nicht mit "zusammenarbeiten" verwechseln ^^    und selbst wenn: die Entwickler prüfen natürlich trotzdem auch mit AMD, auch wenn vlt AMD als Firma nicht aktiv "hilft", sonst wären sie ziemlich dämlich oder ignorant.


----------



## Iniquitous0 (11. August 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Jedes Spiel* könnte* von DirectX 12 profitieren. Was soll das für eine Entschuldigung für ein kaputtes Stück Software sein?
> ich habe dir genau erklärt dass eine hardwarenahe Entwicklung rein gar nix mit dem Zustand der Software zu tun hat wenn sie zu früh veröffentlicht wird.
> 
> Was gibt es daran nicht zu verstehen.
> ...



Gnomes per second in Vulkan and OpenGL ES - Imagination Blog


----------



## doomkeeper (11. August 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Nix gegen AMD. Die würde ich aber nun nicht gerade als Maßstab nehmen. Die meisten Games werden in Zusammenarbeit mit Nvidia entwickelt.......



Was hat es mit dem zitiertem Text zu tun?

Glaube du hast dich da verklickt. Man kann von AMD halten was man möchte aber das sind dennoch Profis selbst wenn sie gegen Nvidias im GPU Bereich (noch) nicht konkurrieren können wenns um Marktanteile geht.
Außerdem kommt jeder drauf dass es locker bis zu 2 Jahren dauern könnte bis DirectX12 nennenswerte Verwendung findet - egal wer es sagt.

Allein schon aus der Logik heraus dass Spiele fürs Jahr 2015/2016 seit vielen Jahren in Entwicklung sind und gar nicht in der Lage sind DirectX 12 großartig zu nutzen.


----------



## schwarzerkater (16. August 2015)

Hallo, auf meinem hp Pavilion dm1 klappte das Upgrade wie gewohnt gut. Fand mich auch relativ schnell und gut zurecht.  Spiele mache ich darauf allerdings keine oder nur selten. Allerdings finden meine selbst erstellten Videos hier Platz.  Mit Windows 7 waren Abspielmöglichkeiten der verschiedenen Videoformate mit dem WMP kein Problem. Mit Win.10 sah das anders aus Mit der Fehlermeldung " 0xc00d3b4" das Format kann  nicht wiedergegeben werden. das war AVCHD, wmv, mp4, entweder ruckelte das Video, das Bild fehlte, nur der Ton war zu hören, oder eben die besagte Fehlermeldung wurde angezeigt. Auch andere Player versagten. Zurück zu Windows 7 .. und alles läuft wie früher.


----------



## Bonkic (16. August 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> definiere "meisten"



bei zwei zur auswahl stehenden möglichkeiten (upgrade oder nicht-upgrade) meine ich eine zahl von 50%+x.


----------



## doomkeeper (16. August 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> bei zwei zur auswahl stehenden möglichkeiten (upgrade oder nicht-upgrade) meine ich eine zahl von 50%+x.



50%+ von was?


----------



## Bonkic (17. August 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> 50%+ von was?



hä? ist das jetzt 'ne art scherzfrage?
von den (gratis-) upgrade-berechtigten natürlich. darum gings doch.


----------



## doomkeeper (17. August 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> hä? ist das jetzt 'ne art scherzfrage?
> von den (gratis-) upgrade-berechtigten natürlich. darum gings doch.



Nö ganz und gar nicht.

Es ging um deine Aussage 


> du denkst also, dass die meisten (berechtigten) nicht auf win10 ugpraden werden?



Nur weil es kostenlos ist, ist es doch nicht sofort für mehr als die Hälfte aller Windows User, die ein älteres Windows nutzen, ein berechtigtes Upgrade... 

Wie kommst du darauf dass über 50% aller vorheriger Windows User (deiner Meinung nach) ein "berechtigtes" Upgrade durchführen werden?
Und wie kommst du überhaupt auf das Wort "berechtigt"? Weil es (noch) kostenlos ist?

Es gibt einige Gründe die gegen diese Aktion sprechen und das wäre z.b. Datenschutz. Im Gegensatz zu der kostenlosen Aktion ist diese Kritk/Sorge *wirklich berechtigt* weil sie direkt mit dem Produkt zusammenhängt.
Eine kostenlose Aktion ist lediglich ein temporär künstlich erzeugter Vorteil. Das Wort berechtigt ist hier mMn. komplett falsch und suggeriert ein Gefühl von notwendigkeit die ich hier nicht sehe.


----------



## Worrel (17. August 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Und wie kommst du überhaupt auf das Wort "berechtigt"? Weil es (noch) kostenlos ist?


... weil zB Win XP User nicht Upgrade-berechtigt sind ...? 

Langsam bin ich mir sicher, daß du mit vollster Absicht alles falsch verstehen *willst*, was man nur ansatzweise falsch verstehen könnte ...


----------



## Herbboy (17. August 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Das Wort berechtigt ist hier mMn. komplett falsch und suggeriert ein Gefühl von notwendigkeit die ich hier nicht sehe.


 In was für einer Welt lebst du, in der das Wort "berechtigt" eine Notwendigkeit suggeriert...??? ^^

Ich bin berechtigt, ein Auto zu fahren. Muss ich das deswegen tun? Nö...
Ich bin berechtigt, zu rauchen. Muss ich also rauchen? Nö...
Ich bin berechtigt, den neuesten AMD-Treiber zu installieren. Muss ich den deswegen installieren? NÖ!!! 


Ein Auffassung sehr seltsam du hast...  ^^


----------



## doomkeeper (17. August 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> ... weil zB Win XP User nicht Upgrade-berechtigt sind ...?


Stimmt so per se auch nicht ganz. Nur nicht kostenlos ^^

Ich verstehe nur nicht den Satz den Bonkic geschrieben hat und in welchem Zusammenhang sein "berechtigt" stehen soll 


> du denkst also, dass die meisten (berechtigten) nicht auf win10 ugpraden werden?



Er vermischt hier die eigene Erwartungshaltung mit der Tatsache dass man (kostenlos) upgraden kann und schreibt so als würde es der Realität entsprechen.



Herbboy schrieb:


> In was für einer Welt lebst du, in der das Wort "berechtigt" eine Notwendigkeit suggeriert...??? ^^
> 
> Ich bin berechtigt, ein Auto zu fahren. Muss ich das deswegen tun? Nö...
> Ich bin berechtigt, zu rauchen. Muss ich also rauchen? Nö...
> ...



Dass kein User wechseln muss ist eben genau das was ich sagen möchte. Er formuliert den Satz aber so als sei es unvorstellbar dass *nicht mind. 50% aller vorheriger Windows* User (oder zumindest die an der kostenlosen Aktion teilnehmen können)
*selbstverständlich* zu Windows 10 wechseln werden.

Er baut eine persönliche Erwartungshaltung in den Satz hinein und deswegen finde ich seinen Satz komisch.

Deswegen habe ich ihn auch explizit danach gefragt was er denn unter _"den meisten Usern"_ versteht und seine Antwort war 


> bei zwei zur auswahl stehenden möglichkeiten (upgrade oder nicht-upgrade) meine ich eine zahl von 50%+x



Er hätte hier einfach auf die invidivuellen Möglichkeiten/Wünsche der User eingehen können weil die neue OS bestimmt für viele Vorteile mit sich bringen tut und deswegen ein Wechsel durchaus verständlich wäre.
Pauschal aber einfach mal 50% zu schreiben war genau das was ich nicht lesen wollte ^^


----------



## Worrel (17. August 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Stimmt so per se auch nicht ganz. Nur nicht kostenlos ^^


Scherzkeks. Worum soll es denn sonst gehen, wenn nicht um das kostenlose Win 10 Upgrade?



> Ich verstehe nur nicht den Satz den Bonkic geschrieben hat und in welchem Zusammenhang sein "berechtigt" stehen soll
> 
> 
> > du denkst also, dass die meisten (*B*erechtigten) nicht auf win10 ugpraden werden?


Extra für dich habe ich mal den Rechtschreibefehler, der in iNet Foren durchaus mal vorkommen kann, fett berichtigt (nicht "berechtigt" ).

Seine Einschätzung ist die, daß von denen, die für das kostenlose Upgrade berechtigt sind - also die "Berechtigten" - die meisten Win10 installieren werden.



> Er formuliert den Satz aber so als sei es unvorstellbar dass *nicht mind. 50% aller vorheriger Windows* User (oder zumindest die an der kostenlosen Aktion teilnehmen können)
> *selbstverständlich* zu Windows 10 wechseln werden.


Oh, furchtbar, er hat eine eigene Meinung. Steinigt ihn!



> Deswegen habe ich ihn auch explizit danach gefragt was er denn unter "den meisten Usern" versteht und seine Antwort war
> 
> 
> > bei zwei zur auswahl stehenden möglichkeiten (upgrade oder nicht-upgrade) meine ich eine zahl von 50%+x


Schlimm, wenn jemand genauso "argumentiert" wie du, nicht wahr?


----------



## Bonkic (17. August 2015)

sorry, ich bin raus.
ich hab keine ahnung, was doomkeeper schon wieder will (meine erwartungshaltung? hä???); was man an dem wort "berechtigt" nicht verstehen kann, leuchtet mir ebenfalls nicht ein. ich hab ihm eine frage gestellt, auf die er mit ja oder eben nein antworten kann. will er nicht. keine ahnung warum.


----------



## Nobbie (14. September 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Theoretisch ja, kann aber derzeit auch ohne Hardwarewechsenoch Probleme geben.
> 
> Ich hab selber geupgraded, und alles ist astrein, also ich habe keinen Anlass, es in naher Zukunft von Grund neu zu installieren. Der PC bootet auch viel schneller als vorher, und ich hatte eh schon ne SSD für win7


Habe jetzt eh 'nen neuen PC gekauft, da ist Win 10 schon mit drauf.


----------

